# Forum About Russia Politics  HMM..Putin?

## zolotojrebenok

::

----------


## gRomoZeka

My humble opinion is that Russia was very lucky to have Putin as a president. I like him.

----------


## Malinwa

I (as foreigner) think that Russia needs somebody as Poetin.  A great leader, maybe a little bit hard-handed but strong and with a vision.  It's not easy to steer such a big country. 
I also think that he's still the president (but behind the curtains   ::   )

----------


## Dogboy182

yeah. RIP Anna Politkovskaya.  
Thanks for defending Chechen warlords. You're the best  ::

----------


## zolotojrebenok

"Warlord?"..yeah, i'm pretty sure the woman never killed anybody! Not to mention, I was remarking on how her death was swallowed up into controversy over whether the government was involved. I believe in freedom of speech without censorship, and that people should be able to say what they want without the fear of being murdered. Which is why I wrote that. Thankyou!  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> yeah. RIP Anna Politkovskaya.  
> Thanks for defending Chechen warlords. You're the best

 Well stated. 
Thank you, man!   

> yeah, i'm pretty sure the woman never killed anybody!

 Words can kill.

----------


## zolotojrebenok

It seems that people pay more attention to the "RIP" fragment than they do the question I asked. I just wrote that as an aside to the topic. I stand by what I said though. No matter what she said, she didn't deserve to die for it. Hitler could've chanted "I hate Jews" all day and that's an UGLY thing to say, but he should have the freedom to say it. By the way, that's a very cheap statement. "Words can kill." Human life is to precious to mingle with figurative language like that. People Kill People (albeit sometimes at the orders of someone else,) then hide behind words and use ambiguous logic to justify the means.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Yes, people kill people. That's why she now lies dead. Not much of a loss though. Good riddance I'd say. Or were you personally related to her in any way?

----------


## zolotojrebenok

::  I don't know kind of a person she was; kind or cruel. 
Yep, sure am. That's great-aunt Politkovskaya.  :P That's a big Negative.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Oh then you better believe me she was a criminal of the highest standard. She pretty much deserved what happened to her.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> I don't know kind of a person she was; kind or cruel. 
> Yep, sure am. That's great-aunt Politkovskaya.  :P That's a big Negative.

 I've never believed her had been killed by orders of Putin or some other government official. 
While I don't doubt a single second that her murder was politically motivated I believe that she was killed by orders of ... shall we say - someone, who WANTED to make it appear as if it was that 'murderous bloody Putin' who ordered it. 
Politkovskaya, despite her image as the 'righteous and fearless crier of truth in the sea of lies', was never taken seriously by the majority of the Russians. Her denunciations were weak and mostly oriented for western autitory since no sane Russian would believe her made-up horror stories.
The FACTS were against her publications which never seemed to be important for her supporters in the west.
Politkovskaya didn't (and couldn't) do any harm to Putin or anyone in Russia.  
There's more. She was associated with Mr. Berezovsky(who, I believe, is the one who stood behind her murder). Berezovsky is a complete ratfink and is very well known for his associations with the Chechen terrorists and his feud with Putin. Politkovskaya outlived her usefullness (or was trying to blackmail him), in any case, her death was very convenient to Berezovsky. And I always suspect the one who really gains from the crime. 
Returning to your main question about Putin.
I admit, he's a great politician who made much for Russia to become strong. I agree that he's a charismatic leader who brought back the sence of national pride to the Russians.
Still, I also think, that he did make a number of mistakes, his office gave growth to bureacracy and his main fault IMHO was allowing the 'United Russia' (which I consider the main threat for the continued well-being of my country) to gain so such influence.
Nevertheless, my opinion on him is rather positive.

----------


## zolotojrebenok

> Originally Posted by zolotojrebenok   I don't know kind of a person she was; kind or cruel. 
> Yep, sure am. That's great-aunt Politkovskaya.  :P That's a big Negative.   I've never believed her had been killed by orders of Putin or some other government official. 
> While I don't doubt a single second that her murder was politically motivated I believe that she was killed by orders of ... shall we say - someone, who WANTED to make it appear as if it was that 'murderous bloody Putin' who ordered it. 
> Politkovskaya, despite her image as the 'righteous and fearless crier of truth in the sea of lies', was never taken seriously by the majority of the Russians. Her denunciations were weak and mostly oriented for western autitory since no sane Russian would believe her made-up horror stories.
> The FACTS were against her publications which never seemed to be important for her supporters in the west.
> Politkovskaya didn't (and couldn't) do any harm to Putin or anyone in Russia.  
> There's more. She was associated with Mr. Berezovsky(who, I believe, is the one who stood behind her murder). Berezovsky is a complete ratfink and is very well known for his associations with the Chechen terrorists and his feud with Putin. Politkovskaya outlived her usefullness (or was trying to blackmail him), in any case, her death was very convenient to Berezovsky. And I always suspect the one who really gains from the crime. 
> Returning to your main question about Putin.
> I admit, he's a great politician who made much for Russia to become strong. I agree that he's a charismatic leader who brought back the sence of national pride to the Russians.
> ...

 VERY informative  ::  Thanks for your opinion, too, Ramil.   ::

----------


## Scorpio

Ramil, +100. 
A bit of trivia about Politkovskaya case:
Currently, this case is investigated quite well (and most of facts are already known).
From 10 persons arrested for organising murder, there are only 3 russians. And all other are chechens.  ::  Here is the full list: 
- Alexey Berkin
- Dmitriy Lebedev
- Tamerlan Makhmudov
- Jabrail Makhmudov
- Ibrahim Makhmudov
- Oleg Alimov
- Magomed Dimelkhanov
- Akhmed Isayev
- Sergey Khadzhikurbanov
- Dmitriy Grachev 
And, finally, supposed murderer: *Rustam Makhmudov*.
Not arrested -- because he is hiding somewhere in Europe.
And the funnyest part: Europe seems to do *nothing at all* to find and arrest him.

----------


## Dogboy182

Well I'm pretty sure that she is more famous dead than she ever was alive as a smear journalist. And really who cares?  
She wasn't even Russian anyways. She was born in New york... So who cares?  
Well guess what, I'm sure she is happy now that she can hold hands and be friends with all her buddies Basaev, Dzjokar, Khatab, and the rest of the retard gang. So really? Who cares? Be happy for her. 
*edit* 
Quote from Wikipedia 
"Reports from Chechnya-
Outside Russia, Politkovskaya received wide acclaim for her work in Chechnya,[6] " 
So now all of a sudden Chechnya just isn't a part of Russia? Mission accomplished!

----------


## Leof

I liked Putin. Excluding the fact he kissed the boy in his stummy, he was a great leader. The leader of the largest contry in the world which never did anything which caused a scandal about his person. Klinton, Bush, Sarcosi, HM Queen of England - everyone has their sceleton in their cases. If Putin has it too he never revealed it. I liked him because I trusted him, perhaps he did mistakes but he never said any wrong word. He made his best as a president. My family became a low middle class with Putin. While we were below this line before.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Excluding the fact he kissed the boy in his stummy, ....

 You know, I never could understand a hysterical reaction to this tummy kiss. I still remember the times when you could kiss a kid without being labeled as a pedophile. Am I too old?    ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Leof  Excluding the fact he kissed the boy in his stummy, ....   You know, I never could understand a hysterical reaction to this tummy kiss. I still remember the times when you could kiss a kid without being labeled as a pedophile. Am I too old?

  ::  I wonder if it's been planned by his PR team or not. The boy will remember that though. Probably for the rest of his life.

----------


## zolotojrebenok

> Originally Posted by Leof  Excluding the fact he kissed the boy in his stummy, ....   You know, I never could understand a hysterical reaction to this tummy kiss. I still remember the times when you could kiss a kid without being labeled as a pedophile. Am I too old?

  I had thought you were a young woman from reading your posts.   ::  People just have perverse minds. Putin wasn't a pedophile...at least I hope not. I wonder if it was planned, too.

----------


## mishau_

О Путине и его детище ЕР.  _Так ловко стали пресмыкаться 
Сейчас в чиновничьих кругах, 
Что могут с легкостью сморкаться 
Посредством пальцев на ногах_ 
(И. Губерман -  Гарик № 115)

----------


## ST

Мне вот интересно, народ так ненавидит Политковскую, потому что это по ОРТ сказали, какая она дрянь, или есть какие то другие причины? Я ее тоже люто ненавидел (марионетка Березоского, поддерживает террористов, ага), а недавно прочитал пару ее книг... Чёрт, а ведь не так уж и врала она, наверно? Что, адмиралы не врали по ТВ во время Курска, или может небыло незаконных захватов предприятий? Или в нашей армии солдаты друг друга не калечат и не убивают?
Что стало с лодкой? Она утонула (tm).   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Мне вот интересно, народ так ненавидит Политковскую, потому что это по ОРТ сказали, какая она дрянь, или есть какие то другие причины? Я ее тоже люто ненавидел (марионетка Березоского, поддерживает террористов, ага), а недавно прочитал пару ее книг...

 Люто ненавидеть - это чересчур сильная эмоция. Я к ней относился спокойно.
Понимаешь, дело не в том, писала ли она правду. Правды вообще, как и любого абсолюта, не существует. Оценивать надо мотивацию человека, зачем он это делает, для чего, какую цель преследует (или по чьей указке он действует).
Из её интервью, публикаций и высказываний, её мотивация мне казалась весьма омерзительной. Я не верил, и не верю сейчас, что эта женщина хотела блага для нашей страны. Так за что её любить или уважать? Про беспредел в Чечне и Курск только ленивый тогда не говорил/писал - любой, кто хотел себя попиарить или бабла смолотить. Пиарасты - вообще гниль редкостная.

----------


## mishau_

> Мне вот интересно, народ так ненавидит Политковскую

 Чинуши еще далеко не весь народ. Причем кто-то правильно сказал, народу до нее было как до лампочки, но вот на Западе ее очень читали.

----------


## mishau_

> Про беспредел в Чечне и Курск только ленивый тогда не говорил/писал - любой, кто хотел себя попиарить или бабла смолотить. Пиарасты - вообще гниль редкостная.

 Ну что же тогда, обо всем молчать?

----------


## Scorpio

> Мне вот интересно, народ так ненавидит Политковскую, потому что это по ОРТ сказали, какая она дрянь, или есть какие то другие причины? Я ее тоже люто ненавидел (марионетка Березоского, поддерживает террористов, ага), а недавно прочитал пару ее книг... Чёрт, а ведь не так уж и врала она, наверно? Что, адмиралы не врали по ТВ во время Курска, или может небыло незаконных захватов предприятий? Или в нашей армии солдаты друг друга не калечат и не убивают?
> Что стало с лодкой? Она утонула (tm).

 Ну, у Гитлера, если почитать "Майн Кампф", тоже много вполне правдивых и объективных заявлений. Он тоже далеко не всегда врал.
И что, теперь его за это не ненавидеть, а любить?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Про беспредел в Чечне и Курск только ленивый тогда не говорил/писал - любой, кто хотел себя попиарить или бабла смолотить. Пиарасты - вообще гниль редкостная.   Ну что же тогда, обо всем молчать?

 Зачем молчать. Просо не надо делать вид, что делаешь какие-то открытия. То, что в Чечне бардак я знал и без Политковской (кроме того, веришь, мне было абсолютно наплевать на нарушения прав чеченцев, пока там гибли наши ребята). Да и многое, из того, что писала Политковская попросту - не соответствовало действительности. 
Это старая, совершенно типичная раскладка. Журналист может написать "Повстанцы освободили деревню" или "Бандиты захватили деревню". Вот тот, кто пишет слово "повстанцы", с моей точки зрения -урод.

----------


## BappaBa

> Мне вот интересно, народ так ненавидит Политковскую, потому что это по ОРТ сказали, какая она дрянь, или есть какие то другие причины?

 А что, по ТВ была травля Политковской? Странно, ни разу не видел.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by ST  Мне вот интересно, народ так ненавидит Политковскую, потому что это по ОРТ сказали, какая она дрянь, или есть какие то другие причины?   А что, по ТВ была травля Политковской? Странно, ни разу не видел.

 Ну как же, была буквальная ттравля. Ее даже в самолете отравили на пути в Беслан.  ::  
(Никаких доказательств тому, конечно, нет -- но зато она сама так сказала!  ::

----------


## Ramil

Это всё кровавая гэбня!

----------


## ST

*Scorpio*: майн кампф читал, не понравилось   ::   *BappaBa*: было что то такое, иначе откуда бы я знал, что она плохая? Я ведь газет не читал, да и вообще не интересовался этой темой. *Ramil*: А что, прямо так и писала, "Повстанцы освободили деревню"? Тогда вообщем понятно... Я про чечню у нее не читал, но "путинская россия" в целом понравилась, и показалась довольно адекватной. Особой ненависти к России я кстати не заметил там, в отличии от некой г-жи Новодворской (вот это точно клиника).

----------


## BappaBa

> *BappaBa*: было что то такое, иначе откуда бы я знал, что она плохая? Я ведь газет не читал, да и вообще не интересовался этой темой.

 Видимо, из и-нета. Я еще в начале века прочитал пару ее статей в Новой газете про нижневартовских милиционеров в Чечне. После этого у меня и сложилось определенное мнение о ней.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Excluding the fact he kissed the boy in his stummy, ....   You know, I never could understand a hysterical reaction to this tummy kiss. I still remember the times when you could kiss a kid without being labeled as a pedophile. Am I too old?

 Nobody thinks he is a pedophile, it is a nonsense. It was just a weird (in my opinion) gesture. Something like the salad with cucumbers and kefir (my mum so insisted for I tasted it, but I just couldn't, because it seemed weird).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Nobody thinks he is a pedophile, it is a nonsense.

 Well, many people liked to hint at it, and not because they (or anybody else) believed it, but just to make a fuss.  ::  Otherwise this kiss wouldn't deserve SO much attention.  

> Something like the salad with cucumbers and kefir (my mum so insisted for I tasted it, but I just couldn't, because it seemed weird.

 Бедный Лёва.  ::  Наверное, ты окрошки никогда не ел. Иначе бы тебя огурцы в кефире не удивляли.  ::

----------


## Leof

А окрошку-то я терпеть не могу! :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А окрошку-то я терпеть не могу! :P

 Вот где собака порылась!   ::   
На меня, кстати, окрошка в дошкольном возрасте произвела такое неизгладимое впечатление, что я потом больше 20 лет смотреть на нее не могла. А недавно попробовала, и, оказывается, ничего, даже вкусно. Так что дай огурцам шанс.  ::  
ЗЫ. Все вышесказанное не относится к окрошке на квасе. Окрошка на квасе - преступление против человечества. И против кваса.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> кроме того, веришь, мне было абсолютно наплевать на нарушения прав чеченцев, пока там гибли наши ребята

 Вот в этом, как мне видится, кроется раскол России, когда мирные чеченцы бандиты, а менты и солдаты - наши ребята. Когда "наши ребята" грабят чеченцев, то плевать. А когда за взятки они же пропускают террористов в Беслан, то - менты поганые. А в армии эти "наши ребята" вполне себе истребляют друг друга в мирное время из-за дедовщины и халатности командиров. Не удивительно почему чеченцы когда-нибудь отделятся - потому что русским наплевать на них.   

> Это старая, совершенно типичная раскладка. Журналист может написать "Повстанцы освободили деревню" или "Бандиты захватили деревню". Вот тот, кто пишет слово "повстанцы", с моей точки зрения -урод.

 А кто пишет, что абхазы - это борцы за независимость, на стороне которых эти самые "повстанцы" воевали 15 дет назад, должно быть тоже урод. А это ведь официальные СМИ и МИД.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  кроме того, веришь, мне было абсолютно наплевать на нарушения прав чеченцев, пока там гибли наши ребята   Вот в этом, как мне видится, кроется раскол России, когда мирные чеченцы бандиты, а менты и солдаты - наши ребята.

 Мне вообще трудно оставаться объективным на этот счёт.
Два моих одноклассника оттуда не вернулись, а один вернулся с изуродованной ногой.    

> А кто пишет, что абхазы - это борцы за независимость, на стороне которых эти самые "повстанцы" воевали 15 дет назад, должно быть тоже урод. А это ведь официальные СМИ и МИД.

 Тоже урод. А в официальных СМИ вообще уроды - почти 90%. Не замечал, кстати, за МИД подобных заявлений. Это, всё-таки, чревато. Понятно, что всё идёт к аннексии Абхазии и Сев. Осетии. Мне это, кстати, не сильно нравится, потому как получим ещё одну горячую точку. По мне - пусть уж лучше Саакашвили с этим разбирается.

----------


## Lampada

> ... Окрошка на квасе - преступление против человечества. И против кваса.

 О каком квасе ты говоришь?  Бочковой квас был сладковатый.  Мы делали окрошку на домашнем квасе, кисленьком.  Ещё делали на буряковом (свекольном) отваре с лимоном. Эту окрошку мы ели с селёдкой.   ::  
Йогурт с натёртым огурцом и укропом это греческий рецерт.  Мне нравится.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> О каком квасе ты говоришь?  Бочковой квас был сладковатый.

 Пожалуй, о бочковом. Но дело даже не во вкусе. Мне претит сама идея - для меня это все равно что залить салат газировкой.

----------


## Scorpio

Вообще, хотел пройти мимо этой дискуссии, но вот это малость зацепило:   

> Когда "наши ребята" грабят чеченцев, то плевать. А когда за взятки они же пропускают террористов в Беслан, то - менты поганые.

 Напомните: кто и при каких обстоятельствах *пропустил террористов в Беслан*?

----------


## Cocos

> Напомните: кто и при каких обстоятельствах *пропустил террористов в Беслан*?

 Никто их, конечно, туда не пускал. Во всяком случае наше демократичное тв такие факты не раскрывало. Хотя были разговоры о том, что некоторые из боевиков были очень мило выпущены под подписку о невыезде, при открытых на них делах за терроризм.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Хотя были разговоры о том, что некоторые из боевиков были очень мило выпущены под подписку о невыезде, при открытых на них делах за терроризм.

 Ну извините, тут уж демократической общественности не угодишь.  ::  Держать взаперти - "бросают в тюрьмы мирных чеченцев", выпускать под подписку - "выпускают террористов". Как ни крутись, кругом будешь виноват. "Презумпция виновности" в действии.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Напомните: кто и при каких обстоятельствах *пропустил террористов в Беслан*?   Никто их, конечно, туда не пускал. Во всяком случае наше демократичное тв такие факты не раскрывало. Хотя были разговоры о том, что некоторые из боевиков были очень мило выпущены под подписку о невыезде, при открытых на них делах за терроризм.

 Насчет того, что некоторых выпустили -- это, конечно, было не просто так. Т.к. некоторые (например Шурыгин) считали, что это было типа "серого обмена": наших на ваших. Увы, это реальность войны была. 
Но в оригинальном посте меня приколола именно формулировочка насчет "пропуска террористов в Беслан". Как будто между Ингушетией и Осетией еще какие-то КПП есть! (Хотя, по хорошему, там не то, что КПП, а минные поля надо было завести ;( ).

----------


## mishau_

> Вообще, хотел пройти мимо этой дискуссии, но вот это малость зацепило:        Originally Posted by mishau_  Когда "наши ребята" грабят чеченцев, то плевать. А когда за взятки они же пропускают террористов в Беслан, то - менты поганые.   Напомните: кто и при каких обстоятельствах *пропустил террористов в Беслан*?

 _
"Мы хотим, чтобы здесь не только осудили единственного террориста, мы хотим, чтобы к ответственности были привлечены все виновные", - сказала Сусанна Дудиева, председатель комитета. К виновным, по ее мнению, относятся милиционеры, которые пропустили террористов. Суд над ними должен был начаться уже давно, но не начался до сих пор._  http://www.newsru.com/russia/31aug2005/besll.html

----------


## Cocos

А это не та, которая всех агитировала ходить к Гробовому?   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Напомните: кто и при каких обстоятельствах *пропустил террористов в Беслан*?   _"Мы хотим, чтобы здесь не только осудили единственного террориста, мы хотим, чтобы к ответственности были привлечены все виновные", - сказала Сусанна Дудиева, председатель комитета. К виновным, по ее мнению, относятся милиционеры, которые пропустили террористов. Суд над ними должен был начаться уже давно, но не начался до сих пор._ http://www.newsru.com/russia/31aug2005/besll.html

 В смысле, вышепомянутую дезу сочинили они, а вы лишь повторили?  ::

----------


## mishau_

А кто вам сказал что это деза? Мне кажется это правда. Ибо лживость и продажность наших властей, особенно в период (ути)Путина, я чувствую на себе каждый день. 
Вот цитата:  _
Вскоре после начала осады в Беслан прибыли директор ФСБ Николай Патрушев и министр внутренних дел Рашид Нургалиев, оба – офицеры КГБ, близкие к Путину. Но они просто спрятались, не предпринимая никаких публичных действий. Главы Северной Осетии и соседней Ингушетии, оба в недавнем прошлом путинские назначенцы (хотя формально избранные), вообще отказались ехать в Беслан. Федеральные власти просто игнорировали кризис, за исключением попыток свести к минимуму его освещение в новостях. На третий день смелые местные жители достали из чуланов свои калашниковы и сами начали штурм школы, подстрелив в процессе нескольких бесполезных спецназовцев. Было убито не менее 330 заложников._  
Вот статья неплохая. Про Путина.  http://www.inopressa.ru/carnegie/2005/0 ... 6/carnegie  
Четыре системных провала авторитарии Путина. _
Увы, после консолидации власти президент Путин сделал мало хорошего. Его провалы не были случайными: они отражают неадекватность его новой системы. Особенно выделяются четыре катастрофы: дело ЮКОСа, трагедия с захватом заложников в Беслане, выборы на Украине и реформа социальных льгот._  
*** 
Арест Ходорковского изменил российскую политическую систему. Другие олигархи услышали предупреждение Путина и вышли из политики. Это нарушило баланс между олигархами и офицерами КГБ. Путин не может более утверждать, что он представляет население в целом, поскольку его опора сократилась до маленькой группы офицеров КГБ из Санкт-Петербурга. 
Поговорка _
"Ситуация совершенно предсказуемая. Все развивается согласно самому худшему сценарию"_  
Путин, возможно создал самый коррумпированный режим в истории России. _
Во всем посткоммунистическом мире самая распространенная в народе жалоба – это жалоба на коррупцию, и, согласно единодушному мнению кремлевских инсайдеров, Кремль никогда не был насколько заражен коррупцией, как сегодня. Практически все высокие посты выставляются на продажу президентской администрацией. _

----------


## BappaBa

> В смысле, вышепомянутую дезу сочинили они, а вы лишь повторили?

 Как и то, что дома в Москве взрывали по приказу Путина, ага.   

> На третий день смелые местные жители достали из чуланов свои калашниковы и сами начали штурм школы, подстрелив в процессе нескольких бесполезных спецназовцев.

----------


## Scorpio

> А кто вам сказал что это деза? Мне кажется это правда.

 А, "кажется, правда" -- это сильный аргумент.  ::    

> Ибо лживость и продажность наших властей, особенно в период (ути)Путина, я чувствую на себе каждый день.

 Вам надо машину времени -- и в прошлое, во времена Березы, Гуся, Ходора и "крепкого президентского рукопожатия".  ::    

> _Вскоре после начала осады в Беслан прибыли директор ФСБ Николай Патрушев и министр внутренних дел Рашид Нургалиев, оба – офицеры КГБ, близкие к Путину. Но они просто спрятались, не предпринимая никаких публичных действий. Главы Северной Осетии и соседней Ингушетии, оба в недавнем прошлом путинские назначенцы (хотя формально избранные), вообще отказались ехать в Беслан. Федеральные власти просто игнорировали кризис, за исключением попыток свести к минимуму его освещение в новостях. На третий день смелые местные жители достали из чуланов свои калашниковы и сами начали штурм школы, подстрелив в процессе нескольких бесполезных спецназовцев. Было убито не менее 330 заложников._

 Источник не указан -- не иначе, как какая-нибудь очередная "Ложь Беслана". 
Впрочем, ни одного внятного факта про "пропустивших милиционеров" я здесь тоже что-то не вижу. В общем, слив засчитан.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  А кто вам сказал что это деза? Мне кажется это правда.   А, "кажется, правда" -- это сильный аргумент.

 Ну, с вашей стороны аргументов о том, что это деза не последовало. Впрочем, я думаю если бы этот страшный не освещали в прессе, вы бы и про это сказали бы, что деза.    

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Ибо лживость и продажность наших властей, особенно в период (ути)Путина, я чувствую на себе каждый день.   Вам надо машину времени -- и в прошлое, во времена Березы, Гуся, Ходора и "крепкого президентского рукопожатия".

 Я не могу понять чем сейчас лучше. Что изменилось? Цены, как росли так и растут. Мздоимство приобрело повальных характер, в этом отношении Путин просто чемпион по разведению коррупционной власти. И потом, если вы читали статью, которую я привел, то написано, что кагэбэшники отняли у олигархов их бизнес и монополизировали оный. А это, кстати, еще хуже, потому что спецслужбы должны заниматься охраной страны, а не бизнесом.     

> Впрочем, ни одного внятного факта про "пропустивших милиционеров" я здесь тоже что-то не вижу. В общем, слив засчитан.

 Я не знаю для чего вам факты. Для меня этого достаточно. А вы, если не хотите не верьте - это ваше личное дело.

----------


## Lampada

[quote="mishau_"]...Я не знаю для чего вам факты. ...quote]  ::  Ты напомнил мне популярное здесь выражение "I've made up ny mind, so don't bother me with the facts".

----------


## mishau_

В принципе да! Он просто не признает никаких фактов. От того я и поинтересовался для чего ему они нужны.

----------


## gRomoZeka

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":1xb9ce63  ...Я не знаю для чего вам факты. ...    Ты напомнил мне популярное здесь выражение "I've made up ny mind, so don't bother me with the facts".

 В принципе да! Он просто не признает никаких фактов. От того я и поинтересовался для чего ему они нужны.[/quote:1xb9ce63]
Что "да"?   ::  Это же ты удивляешься, зачем людям факты.  
И действительно, зачем? Раз mishau_ сказал, значит, так и есть. Тем более, что он так тщательно отбирает информацию: все, что порочит Путина - факты; остальное - деза.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":hlbb303d  А кто вам сказал что это деза? Мне кажется это правда.   А, "кажется, правда" -- это сильный аргумент.

 Ну, с вашей стороны аргументов о том, что это деза не последовало.[/quote:hlbb303d] 
Аргумент простой: от Ингушетии, откуда выехали террористы, до Беслана -- было 20-30 км плохой дороги, и ни одного постоянно действующего милицейского кордона или патрулей.
И если имеются какие-то факты, опровергающие сказанное -- в студию их, пожалуйста.   

> Впрочем, я думаю если бы этот страшный не освещали в прессе, вы бы и про это сказали бы, что деза.

 Это у вас как-то совсем не по-русски...  ::    

> Я не могу понять чем сейчас лучше. Что изменилось?

 Не понимаете? С удовольствием объясню (подробно, чтобы впредь к этому не возвращаться, а просто давать ссылку  :: .   

> Цены, как росли так и растут.

 Нет, они растут немножко по другому.
При гайдаровщине, если вы малость подзабыли, была гиперинфляция. Цены выросли на *3-4 порядка*.
В августе 1998-го, как брякнулась ельцинско-черномырдинская "стабилизационная" политика, цены выросли раза в 4-5 за несколько дней.
Сейчас я почему-то ничего подобного не наблюдаю.   

> Мздоимство приобрело повальных характер, в этом отношении Путин просто чемпион по разведению коррупционной власти.

 Угу, белое -- это черное, а черное -- белое.
При Ельцине коррупция была абсолютной и тотальной: в государстве вообще *ничего*, кроме коррупции, не было. Когда президент в основном в запоях или в ЦКБ, а всеми делами государства заправляет криминально-олигархическая банда -- это что, не коррупция? Когда эти уроды за гроши приобрели собственность стоимость в миллиарды --
если это не коррупция, то как оно тогда называется?
Ельцинское государство, просто по объективной экономической оценке -- самое коррумпированное государство в мировой истории. Такого просто не было, да, надеюсь, и не будет. Даже если б Путин специально попытался затмить бы по коррупции ельцинизм -- у него бы ничего не получилось.  ::    

> И потом, если вы читали статью, которую я привел,

 Грешен, не читал. Я западные статьи на ИноСМИ читаю, мне их вполне хватает.  :: 
Подозреваю, что тезисно они совершенно не отличаются от того, что читаете вы.   

> то написано, что кагэбэшники отняли у олигархов их бизнес и монополизировали оный.

 На заборах тоже иногда разные вещи пишут, а внутри -- только дрова.  ::  
Что-то не припомню ни одного подкрепленного фактами свидетельства того, что "кагебешники" что-то там монополизировали. Я на эту тему встречаю в основном конспирологический бред с сайтов, близких к Березе и Невзлину.  ::    

> А это, кстати, еще хуже, потому что спецслужбы должны заниматься охраной страны, а не бизнесом.

 Судя по обилию грязи, которую на наши спецслужбы начали лить западные СМИ -- они как раз неплохо справляются с охраной.  ::    

> Впрочем, ни одного внятного факта про "пропустивших милиционеров" я здесь тоже что-то не вижу. В общем, слив засчитан.
> 			
> 		  Я не знаю для чего вам факты. Для меня этого достаточно. А вы, если не хотите не верьте - это ваше личное дело.

 Последнее заявленьице, конечно, финиш.  :: 
Стало быть, вам факты вообще без надобности? Прочитали какой-то бред на каком-нибудь каспаровском сайтике -- и верите?
Ну, собственно, я всегда так и подозревал.  ::  Жаль только, что чтобы убедить в своей правоте кого-то еще собственной ангажированности совершенно недостаточно -- нужно еще факты иметь. Которых, как я вижу, и нету.

----------


## Ramil

> Судя по обилию грязи, которую на наши спецслужбы начали лить западные СМИ -- они как раз неплохо справляются с охраной.

 +1   ::   
И насчёт цен. Инфляция, такая как в нашей стране сейчас находится на вполне приемлемом уровне.  
Инфляции подвержены вообще все экономики мира (тем более развитые). Вялотекущая инфляция даже имеет некоторое положительное влияние на экономику. Да, пока она растёт быстрее, чем странах с развитыми экономиками и твёрдой валютой, но это, как раз, просто дело времени. 
Насчёт консолидации бизнеса в руках силовиков - отчасти, тут, я согласен с _mishau, такая тенденция имеет место.
Практически все, хоть сколько-нибудь, значимые предприятия, так или иначе контролируются (или по крайней мере курируются) силовиками. Зачем им это нужно - отчасти, опять же, это эхо борьбы с олигархией. Бюджету нужны деньги (в том числе и на силовиков), поскольку государство не могло законными методами обелить теневые капиталы таких структур как, например, Юкоса, приходилось идти на всевозможные ухищрения. 
Раньше бизнес был неподконтролен государству, сейчас установлен полный контроль (даже теневые обороты "декларируются" куда надо). Это как маятник. Если так будет продолжаться и дальше, то засилие спецслужб начнёт встречать противодействие влиятельных представителей бизнеса, появится соотв. лобби и процесс пойдёт в обратную сторону. Если "маятник" колеблется с затуханием, то, рано или поздно, должен установиться должный баланс между государственным контролем и свободой предпринимательства.

----------


## mishau_

Не знаю, причем здесь гайдаровщина. Если вспомнить, перед приходом Гайдара толпы людей перекрывали дороги в Москве, чтобы купить сигарет. В стране пропадали то сахар, то соль, то спички. Прилавки были АБСОЛЮТНО пустые. Обвинять Гайдара - это все равно, что пациент с запущенной гангреной будет обвинять хирурга в ампутации.   
У меня другой факт. Подготовка к захвату школы Беслана была настолько успешно спланирована, что это не оставляет сомнений - боевикам помогали местные милиционеры.  
В конце-концов, власти нашей страны настолько продажны, что если не нравится этот факт, можно найти другие - пропуск в Норд-Ост, а также капитан милиции Михаил Артамонов, пропустивший террористок на самолет.

----------


## mishau_

> Последнее заявленьице, конечно, финиш. 
> Стало быть, вам факты вообще без надобности? Прочитали какой-то бред на каком-нибудь каспаровском сайтике -- и верите?
> Ну, собственно, я всегда так и подозревал.  Жаль только, что чтобы убедить в своей правоте кого-то еще собственной ангажированности совершенно недостаточно -- нужно еще факты иметь. Которых, как я вижу, и нету.

 Вы демонстрируете верх непонимания. Это не я просил факты, а вы просили факты. А теперь вы говорите "*вам* факты без надобности". Что за чушь?? Это был риторический вопрос.  А я вам объясню вместо вас - вам факты нужны не для того, чтобы разъяснить для себя ситуацию, а только для того чтобы с ними не согласиться и только для этого! В данной ситуации вы встали в позу скептика, который говорит: американцы никогда не были на Луне, потому что нет убедительных фактов их пребывания там, а все просто подстроено.  
Так вот. Видите ли, ваша точка зрения мне не столь интересна, сколь точки зрения остальных (уж извините), посему я просто не желаю персонально для вас приводить никаких фактов. Для начала объясните - откуда брать устраивающие вас факты, если официальные СМИ цензурируются и лживы, а неофициальным вы не верите? 
Нет, я просто к тому говорю, что вы все равно будете отрицать все факты, опровергающие вашу точку зрения, по принципу "на заборе тоже написано", "этот эксперт работает на запад" и т.п. Это ненаучно. Вы должны дать четкие критерии, каким источниками информации вы доверяете и тогда посмотрим. Или аргументируйте, почему вы верите одним источниками информации и не верите другим.  
Потом, кроме фактов есть еще доводы. Они основаны на причинно-следственных умозаключениях. Но мои доводы на вас не действуют, как и ваши на меня. Да! Я стою на противоположное стороне - я не поверю ни одному вашему утверждению, если оно не будет подкреплено источником, которому я доверяю. Поэтому, согласитесь со мной, мне добывать для вас факты также глупо, как и вам для меня, верно? 
Я каспаровский сайт, кстати, не читаю.

----------


## Scorpio

> Не знаю, причем здесь гайдаровщина. Если вспомнить, перед приходом Гайдара толпы людей перекрывали дороги в Москве, чтобы купить сигарет. В стране пропадали то сахар, то соль, то спички. Прилавки были АБСОЛЮТНО пустые. Обвинять Гайдара - это все равно, что пациент с запущенной гангреной будет обвинять хирурга в ампутации.

 А что, я где-то утверждал, что до Гайдара все было замечательно? 
Павлов и Рыжков тоже хорошо поучаствовали в общем развале -- например, основательно разрушили кредитно-денежную систему. В результате, в магазинах наступил дефицит. Впрочем, товары не исчезли -- просто перекочевали на рынки и в коммерческие ларьки.
В стране действительно пропадало то одно, то другое -- потому, что как только что-то появлялось, это сразу же раскупалось. При всей остроте кризиса, деньги у людей были. Хорошо известно, что некоторые семьи накупили столько товаров длительного хранения (консервы, макароны, крупы, мыло, спички и т.п.) что на сделанных в последние советские годы запасах протянули чуть ли не всю ельцинскую эпоху. 
Просто до Гайдара развалили систему товарно-денежного обращения, а Гайдар начал уже разваливать экономику как таковую.   

> У меня другой факт. Подготовка к захвату школы Беслана была настолько успешно спланирована, что это не оставляет сомнений - боевикам помогали местные милиционеры.

 Теракты 11 сентября спланированы не в пример лучше, и осуществить их намного труднее. Ну, надо полагать, без помощи американских спецслужб здесь не обошлось?  ::    

> В конце-концов, власти нашей страны настолько продажны, что если не нравится этот факт, можно найти другие - пропуск в Норд-Ост, а также капитан милиции Михаил Артамонов, пропустивший террористок на самолет.

 В конце концов, если одно вранье разоблачили, так всегда можно притащить за уши другое?
"Пропуск в Норд-Ост" -- это тоже интересно звучит. Кто, кого и как "пропускал" в Норд-Ост? Наверное, через госграницу вокруг концертного зала на Дубровке?
"капитан милиции Михаил Артамонов, пропустивший террористок на самолет." -- по сути, он же стрелочник. Он взял у них взятку, действительно, за это его и судили. Если б пропустил без взятки, судить его было б в принципе не за что: один человек не может компенсировать несовершенную систему безопасности аэропорта. 
(На этом пока все -- на следующий посто отвечу завтра.)

----------


## mishau_

> Павлов и Рыжков тоже хорошо поучаствовали в общем развале -- например, основательно разрушили кредитно-денежную систему. В результате, в магазинах наступил дефицит. Впрочем, товары не исчезли -- просто перекочевали на рынки и в коммерческие ларьки.

 Честно сказать и ларьков-то особо не было. Те что были, если помните, торговали шашлыком из собачатины. Им не откуда было брать мясо, товары потому что его просто не было. Водка у таксистов была по жизни, начиная как минимум с 85-го года, это то что я застал. Еще нашел тут записку от мамы, начала 80-х годов "Завтрак на столе, ушла искать масло". Это она ездила не Сретенку за обычным маслом сливочным. Сильная советская экономика, не так ли?   

> В стране действительно пропадало то одно, то другое -- потому, что как только что-то появлялось, это сразу же раскупалось. При всей остроте кризиса, деньги у людей были. Хорошо известно, что некоторые семьи накупили столько товаров длительного хранения (консервы, макароны, крупы, мыло, спички и т.п.) что на сделанных в последние советские годы запасах протянули чуть ли не всю ельцинскую эпоху.

 Эти некоторые семьи - лимита из Подмосковья. Пока москвичи работали, эти труженники колхозов приезжали из деревень и скупали все на корню, потому что в деревнях, извиняюсь, жрать было нечего. 
Впрочем, и москвичи далеко не все были на своих рабочих местах. Они тоже в рабочее время рыскали по магазинам и скупали все, что осталось после гостей столицы. Еще задолго до Горбачева отсутствие хлеба  оправдывали тем, что им якобы колхозники откармливают свиней. Вот только свинины почему-то на прилавках было днем с огнем не найти. А еше были заказы, которые вытаскивали по жребию, потому что там было самое сокровенное для совка - сервилат. На прилавках он временное появился на три недели, во время проведения Фестиваля молодежи и студентов в 85-м кажется году. Это можно продолжать долго.  
Кстати, Гайдар до сих пор консультант Правительства РФ. Причем его рекомендации выполняются. Почему вас это не удивляет?  
То что я помню во время Гайдара на прилавках появилось все, дорого, но без очередей и я мог себе позволить купить хоть что-то, если при советской власти не мог купить ничего, в смысле хорошего и качественного.

----------


## Ramil

Вы меня простите, но вы спорите ни о чём.
Советская система распределения материальных благ была изначально построена так, чтобы магазины розничной торговли стояли ПОСЛЕДНИМИ в цепочке распределения.
Отсюда и следствие, пустых полок в этих магазинах.
Распределение шло по предприятиям и ведомствам. Все, кто застал то время, помнят, что на предприятиях существовала система т.н. заказов, через которые и "доставали" хоть сколько-нибудь хорошие и качественные вещи, начиная со стиральных машин и до того же сервелата.
При такой системе распределения, приобрести что-то в магазине было сложно. Рассчёт (теоретический) был как раз на то, что если человек работает, то сможет приобретать матриальные блага через распределение по предприятиям и ведомствам, а если тунеядец - то и в магазине, даже с деньгами ничего купить будет нельзя.
Эта система, между прочим, выстраивалась специально, ещё со времён Сталина (ведомственные дачи, автомобили, загранпоездки и пр. - высшие блага для партийной номенклатуры). Распределение шло, начиная с верхушки ЦК КПСС и дальше вниз. Изначально расчёт шел на стимуляцию "народонаселения" на активное участие в строительстве коммунизма. В СССР было всё, просто надо было знать, где "достать". И подоплёка в этом была идеологической. Советский труженик, в идеале, должен был обеспечиваться своим предприятием, а не в магазине. Легко предположить, что обратной стороной медали являлось то, что эти условия были прекрасной питательной средой для взяточников и коррупционеров.

----------


## mishau_

> И насчёт цен. Инфляция, такая как в нашей стране сейчас находится на вполне приемлемом уровне.  
> Инфляции подвержены вообще все экономики мира (тем более развитые). Вялотекущая инфляция даже имеет некоторое положительное влияние на экономику. Да, пока она растёт быстрее, чем странах с развитыми экономиками и твёрдой валютой, но это, как раз, просто дело времени.

 Дело не в этом, а в том, что я чуть ли не в Российской Газете прочитал, что правительство постоянно ошибается в прогнозах инфляции. Вместо 7 - 12, вместо 12 -25 и т.д. но цены растут не только от этого. Цены также растут от монополий рынка, развитию которых способствовал упомянутый в названии темы человек. Плюс еще, 50% доходов казны идет от таможенных сборов (Д. Медведев). Вот это и есть экономика Путина.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  И насчёт цен. Инфляция, такая как в нашей стране сейчас находится на вполне приемлемом уровне.  
> Инфляции подвержены вообще все экономики мира (тем более развитые). Вялотекущая инфляция даже имеет некоторое положительное влияние на экономику. Да, пока она растёт быстрее, чем странах с развитыми экономиками и твёрдой валютой, но это, как раз, просто дело времени.   Дело не в этом, а в том, что я чуть ли не в Российской Газете прочитал, что правительство постоянно ошибается в прогнозах инфляции. Вместо 7 - 12, вместо 12 -25 и т.д. но цены растут не только от этого. Цены также растут от монополий рынка, развитию которых способствовал упомянутый в названии темы человек. Плюс еще, 50% доходов казны идет от таможенных сборов (Д. Медведев). Вот это и есть экономика Путина.

 1. Инфляцию вообще предсказать сложно. Даже опытным экспертам. Слишком много факторов на это дело влияет.  
2. Да конечно, Путин во всём виноват. Что по всему миру дорожают продукты питания и питьевая вода (подождите, скоро чистый воздух будут продавать). Прибавьте к этому то, что нефть за последние 10 лет подорожала почти в 10 раз. (А это транспортная составляющая в цене любого товара и стоимость электроэнергии). Во всём этом виноват Путин. В Европе спад, в США вообще не знают, что делать с внешним долгом, но в стране, имеющей вторые в мире золотовалютные запасы и практически нулевой внешний долг, при том, что экономика ещё 10 лет назад лежала в руинах, люди имеют наглость обвинять правительство в плохой экономической политике.

----------


## mishau_

Вот все наоборот! Все заслуги нынешнего правительства, я бы отнес на счет высоких цен на нефть, а неудачи - как раз на их собственный непрофессионализм. 
Если правительство систематически ошибается в оптимистических экономических прогнозах, оно отвечать за свои ошибки. Потому что оно не в состоянии выполнить намеченных обязательств. И если они свои ошибки оправдывают сложностью прогнозов, то это дилетанты. Очень хорошо сваливать явные неудачи путинского правительства на внешние обстоятельства (типа в Китае стали больше жрать, вот продукты и подродали), а ельцинского - на Ельцина и Гайдара. Хотя надо учесть, что когда Гайдар возглавил правительство, цены на нефть были низкими, что было действительно ударом для России.  
Кстати, насчет Китая. С инфляцией они борются даже в ущерб экономическому росту.

----------


## Ramil

> Вот все наоборот! Все заслуги нынешнего правительства, я бы отнес на счет высоких цен на нефть, а неудачи - как раз на их собственный непрофессионализм. 
> Если правительство систематически ошибается в оптимистических экономических прогнозах, оно отвечать за свои ошибки. Потому что оно не в состоянии выполнить намеченных обязательств. И если они свои ошибки оправдывают сложностью прогнозов, то это дилетанты.

 Я хотел бы посмотреть на человека, который сможет более-менее спрогнозировать инфляцию для нашей страны (особенно, если не давать ЦБ контролировать курс национальной валюты).   

> Очень хорошо сваливать явные неудачи путинского правительства на внешние обстоятельства (типа в Китае стали больше жрать, вот продукты и подродали)

 Да не слив это, а вполне естественная закономерность. Жратва дорожает и будет дорожать дальше. По всему миру! И не Путин это придумал.   

> Кстати, насчет Китая. С инфляцией они борются даже в ущерб экономическому росту.

 Повторяю - с ней не нужно бороться. Мы не Зимбабве, где инфляция исчисляется миллионами процентов. Инфляция 3-7% в год - вполне нормальный показатель. Кстати, бороться с инфляцией можно только одним способом - заставлять ЦБ скупать лишние рубли на рынке.
А это уже приведёт к тому, что будет истощать наши валютные запасы, потому что скупать их надо будет за валюту.
Контроль цен правительством себя не оправдывает - это убытки для государства. И повторяю - в подорожании продуктов питания Путин и оба его правительства, равно как и Медведев, абсолютно невиновны. 
Наоборот, правительство как раз держало цены до выборов, абы ничего не случилось, первое значительное подорожание должно было состояться в январе.

----------


## mishau_

Если инфляция исчисляется миллоионами процентов, то это уже гиперинфляция - экономическая катастрофа. И такая у нас случилась в результате неумелого правления последних советских партийцев. 
По данным rbc да первые полгода инфляция в России составила по меньшей мере 8,7% и если не удастся снизить темпы ее роста к концу года мы получим как минимум 17,4%. Нефть! Это она! Не будет нефти - стране опять настанет привет, несмотря на стаб фонд, который разворуется в два счета.  http://www.regnum.ru/news/1029277.html 
И потом, я все-таки говорил о дорожании продуктов, а не об инфляции. Это немного разные вещи. Нельзя такие сильные подорожания продукции объяснять только 7 или 17% инфляцией. 
В этом отношении интересно прислушаться к тому, что говорит президент ТПП РФ Е. Примаков  _
Рост цен в России спровоцирован монополистами и посредниками, заявил президент Торгово-промышленной палаты России Евгений Примаков в понедельник на подписании соглашения о сотрудничестве ТПП РФ и РСПП. 
Президент ТПП РФ назвал "неверной" высказываемую различными экономистами идею, что "следует притормозить рост ВВП в России, чтобы избежать перегрева экономики и успешно перейти на инновационные рельсы развития". 
"С точки зрения ТПП, эта идея неверна: КНР за 2007 год имеет рост ВВП 11,5%, но не собирается его тормозить и при этом к 2020 году планирует стать одним из крупнейших научно-технологических центров мира", - заметил он. http://www.rb.ru/news/economics/2008/02/04/210146.html_

----------


## Ramil

Для нашей страны 17% инфляции - вполне закономерное явление.
Чудес не бывает и 90-е годы ещё будут "аукаться". Рубль ещё не так крепок как иногда кажется. Но и правительство - не фокусники. Я и так считаю то, что произошло с Россией за последние 10 лет "экономическим чудом".

----------


## Scorpio

> Честно сказать и ларьков-то особо не было.

 Вам действительно незнакомы понятия "коммерческий ларек" или "коммерческий магазин"? Соболезную. Вообще-то, именно в них в конце 1980-х переместилась вся розничная торговля.   

> Те что были, если помните, торговали шашлыком из собачатины.

 Ну, шашлыком из собачатины и сейчас многие торгуют...   

> Им не откуда было брать мясо, товары потому что его просто не было.

 Вот интересно: и как же тогда некоторые мои знакомые умудрились создать себе неплохие запасы продовольствия, если "в стране их не было"? И если "в стране не было" -- так какого же черта, например, в коммерческих кафе и ресторанах не было никаких проблем с едой?   

> Водка у таксистов была по жизни, начиная как минимум с 85-го года, это то что я застал. Еще нашел тут записку от мамы, начала 80-х годов "Завтрак на столе, ушла искать масло". Это она ездила не Сретенку за обычным маслом сливочным. Сильная советская экономика, не так ли?

 С хронологией у вас что-то неладно. На C-14 записку проверяли  :: ?
В *начале 1980-х* наша семья за маслом не ездила на Сретенку, а ходила в универсам в двух остановках от дома. Там же покупала хлеб, молоко, фрукты, овощи и прочее. Вот глазированные сырки, действительно, бывали не каждый день (но бывали).   

> Эти некоторые семьи - лимита из Подмосковья. Пока москвичи работали, эти труженники колхозов приезжали из деревень и скупали все на корню, потому что в деревнях, извиняюсь, жрать было нечего.

 И вот что интересно: почему-то у "лимиты из Подмосковья" деньги на то, чтобы все на корню скупать были.   

> Впрочем, и москвичи далеко не все были на своих рабочих местах. Они тоже в рабочее время рыскали по магазинам и скупали все, что осталось после гостей столицы. Еще задолго до Горбачева отсутствие хлеба оправдывали тем, что им якобы колхозники откармливают свиней. Вот только свинины почему-то на прилавках было днем с огнем не найти.

 Вообще-то, до Горбачева на прилавках был и хлеб, и, нередко, свинина.   

> А еше были заказы, которые вытаскивали по жребию, потому что там было самое сокровенное для совка - сервилат. На прилавках он временное появился на три недели, во время проведения Фестиваля молодежи и студентов в 85-м кажется году. Это можно продолжать долго.

 Вот сервелат, да, был деликатесом. Ну и?   

> Кстати, Гайдар до сих пор консультант Правительства РФ. Причем его рекомендации выполняются. Почему вас это не удивляет?

 Если он консультант правительства, то меня это не удивляет, а огорчает. Пора его, по-моему, отлучать от бюджетной кормушки.
В то, что Кудрин спрашивает у Гайдара, что ему делать, позвольте уж не поверить. Кудрин, конечно, тот еще фрукт, но по сравнению с Гайдаром он -- Эйнштейн.   

> То что я помню во время Гайдара на прилавках появилось все, дорого, но без очередей и я мог себе позволить купить хоть что-то, если при советской власти не мог купить ничего, в смысле хорошего и качественного.

 При Гайдаре, действительно, народ познакомился с огромным количеством ранее неизвестных ему импортных товаров: соевой колбасой. маргарином под видом масла, спиртом "Ройал" из опилок... 
Ну и см. выше: наши воспоминания о советской власти несколько дискоррелируют. Лично я своим как-то больше верю. 
P.S.: Примаков, как умнейший мужик, говорит все правильно.
Правда, вы не поняли, что все, что он говорит -- в пику вам и "либеральным экономистам". Искусственное торможение экономического развития ради борьбы с инфляцией -- их идея, вообще-то.

----------


## mishau_

> Вам действительно незнакомы понятия "коммерческий ларек" или "коммерческий магазин"? Соболезную. Вообще-то, именно в них в конце 1980-х переместилась вся розничная торговля.

 Вы ничего. кажется не знаете на эту тему. В ларьках был шашлык из собак, больше в ларьках ничего не продавали! Их было настолько мало, что даже упоминать о них нет смысла. Причем цены были такие, что народу там почти не было. Я эту ситуацию знаю, потому что торговал водкой по 15 р. днем и 25 р. ночью и всех этих барыг знал довольно неплохо. Вы мне, пожалуйста, сказки не рассказывайте.     

> Вот интересно: и как же тогда некоторые мои знакомые умудрились создать себе неплохие запасы продовольствия, если "в стране их не было"? И если "в стране не было" -- так какого же черта, например, в коммерческих кафе и ресторанах не было никаких проблем с едой?

 Где это вы видели в то время коммерческие рестораны? Я вод видел в только Каунасе в 1989г. Жрать там было фактически нечего. Ваши знакомые очевидно работали в госплане. У меня такие знакомы были, они считали что дефицит продуктов в стране - это выдумка и очень удивлялись, что я не знал что как выглядит говяжий язык.    

> С хронологией у вас что-то неладно. На C-14 записку проверяли ?
> В *начале 1980-х* наша семья за маслом не ездила на Сретенку, а ходила в универсам в двух остановках от дома. Там же покупала хлеб, молоко, фрукты, овощи и прочее. Вот глазированные сырки, действительно, бывали не каждый день (но бывали).

 Я в это не верю. Ни единому слову. После Олимпиады 80 вообще все было сметено. Потом какое-то время появлялось масло, но оно было очень пересолено. А потом появилось белое-белое  безвкусное масло, поговаривали, что оно было сделано искусственно из нефти. Я не знаю, но его тоде было сложно достать.   

> И вот что интересно: почему-то у "лимиты из Подмосковья" деньги на то, чтобы все на корню скупать были.

 Так деньги были у всех, кроме алкашей. Вот артист Олег Табаков аж накопил 120 тысяч рублей, немыслимая сумма! Правда купить он на эти деньги ничего не мог. То есть все что мог он купил - дачу, машину.    

> Вообще-то, до Горбачева на прилавках был и хлеб, и, нередко, свинина.

 Свинины не было, я помню у нас учителя прерывали уроки в школе, когда очень редко в соседний магазин заказов завозили окорок, в таких жестяных квадратных ведрах. Там была давка. А говядина на прилавках была синюшная. 
Это еще ладно, Москва. Был на Украине в 81-м и мне прислали апельсины из Москвы. За мной местные ребята бегали и просили корки(!) и ели их. Я все апельсины выменял на клубнику.   

> Если он консультант правительства, то меня это не удивляет, а огорчает. Пора его, по-моему, отлучать от бюджетной кормушки.
> В то, что Кудрин спрашивает у Гайдара, что ему делать, позвольте уж не поверить. Кудрин, конечно, тот еще фрукт, но по сравнению с Гайдаром он -- Эйнштейн.

 Да не верьте. Правительство заказывает у них (ИЭПП) исследования.
Институт предоставляет федеральным и региональным органам власти рекомендации и консультации по следующим вопросам:
    * налогообложение и бюджетная политика;
    * бюджетный федерализм;
    * корпоративное управление;
    * социальная политика и пенсионная реформа;
    * таможенный кодекс;
    * реформы и экономическая политика в сельском хозяйств    

> При Гайдаре, действительно, народ познакомился с огромным количеством ранее неизвестных ему импортных товаров: соевой колбасой. маргарином под видом масла, спиртом "Ройал" из опилок...

 Вот это уже чужие домыслы чистой воды. Вы всегда требуете от меня фактов, но здесь это вы просто подхватили и ретранслируете все эти сплетни. Особенно скажу насчет спирта Ройаль, так как занимался и им. Изначально он был настолько высокого качества, что мы возили его в деревню, где он конкурировал с самогоном и вполне себе выигрывал. Тяжелого похмелья с него не было, как не бывает с хорошей водки. Это был серьезный удар по российкому алкопрому. Уже позже, в нем, как и в прочей продукции,  появился привкус самогона, но это был уже не импорт, а "палево". Да и что-то насчет отравлений не так было слышно. Раньше, до этого травились политурой и денатрутом, часто насмерть. Так вот, появлением подделок совпало с наводнением столицы чеченцами. Помните таких, в меховых шапках, джинсах и толстых кислотных бушлатах с разводами? Они подмяли под себя торговлю и палево расцвело буйным цветом. Но Гайдар был уже давно снят.    

> Лично я своим как-то больше верю.

 А я верю не только своим, но и миллионам таких как я. В этом и особенность, каждый излагает свою точку зрения и делится своими ощущениями и жизненным опытом.    

> P.S.: Примаков, как умнейший мужик, говорит все правильно.
> Правда, вы не поняли, что все, что он говорит -- в пику вам и "либеральным экономистам". Искусственное торможение экономического развития ради борьбы с инфляцией -- их идея, вообще-то.

 Я в это не вдаюсь, это спорно. Я лишь в его словах вижу подтверждение, что Путин - развел монополии и уничтожил конкуренцию и позволил какэбэшникам  полным ходом осуществлять разграбление страны и народа. Это вместо того чтобы службы занимались защитой страны.

----------


## Scorpio

По поводу советских магазинов, коммереских ларьков и всего прочего: очень подробно напишу в ближайшие дни. Потому что, как я уже сказал, мои воспоминания отличаются как-то настолько сильно, что я недоумеваю: а может, мы на разных планетах жили? 
По поводу денег, которые правительство платит ИЭПП: вот это я называю бюджетной кормушкой. Интересно, без правительственных заказов эта гайдаровская шарага долго протянет? 
Наконец, по поводу замечательного спирта "Ройял". Ну, возможно, что где-то он получше деревенского самогона (хотя самогон бывает разный), и уж несомненно лучше, чем смесь денатурата с антифризом, и может быть даже "тяжелого" похмелья с него не бывает -- только умеренное. К сожалению, не могу оценить его достоинства лично: крепких алкогольных напитков почти не пью, а в тех редких случаях, когда пью, вполне устраивает продукция "российского алкопрома". Экспериментировать со своим здоровьем мне как-то не хочется. Пускай это делают профессиональные алконавты: им что "Ройал", что самогон, что пулемет -- лишь бы с ног валило. 
Мне вот интересно другое. Вроде, в России лицензионной водки производилось вполне достаточно, подозреваю, особого упадка в этой отрасли не было и при Гайдаре (особенно при нем). Интересно, *во сколько же раз* стал пить народ при гайдаровщине, что стало рентабельно импортировать эту гадость?!

----------


## mishau_

> Мне вот интересно другое. Вроде, в России лицензионной водки производилось вполне достаточно, подозреваю, особого упадка в этой отрасли не было и при Гайдаре (особенно при нем). Интересно, *во сколько же раз* стал пить народ при гайдаровщине, что стало рентабельно импортировать эту гадость?!

 Достаточно? Нет! Этому импорту предшествовала водка по талонам. Норма отпуска - 2 бутылки на человека и ящик на свадьбу. Я хорошо помню это время. Чуть позже водка появилась по 20 р. за бутылку по так называемым коммерческим расценкам. Она была в продаже свободно. И это было лучше, чем 25 р, как я ее продавал по ночам. Но 20р. это была шестая часть зарплаты. Возможно я сейчас ошибаюсь в ценах из-за подорожания Павлова.  Но цена "коммерческой" продажи водки превышала государственную в два раза.  
Впрочем, в нашей стране выпивки в продаже никогда достаточно не было (с начала 70-х). Сколько себя помню очереди были всегда. В 70-е народ все равно толпился, но в залах магазинов, внутри. В 80-е - хвосты уходили на полкилометра. Денатурат и политуру, а также знаменитый "Тройной",  тоже не от поиска новых вкусовых ощущений пили.

----------


## Scorpio

> Достаточно? Нет! Этому импорту предшествовала водка по талонам. Норма отпуска - 2 бутылки на человека и ящик на свадьбу. Я хорошо помню это время. Чуть позже водка появилась по 20 р. за бутылку по так называемым коммерческим расценкам. Она была в продаже свободно. И это было лучше, чем 25 р, как я ее продавал по ночам. Но 20р. это была шестая часть зарплаты. Возможно я сейчас ошибаюсь в ценах из-за подорожания Павлова.  Но цена "коммерческой" продажи водки превышала государственную в два раза.

 Две бутылки на человека -- в рассчете на какой срок?   

> Впрочем, в нашей стране выпивки в продаже никогда достаточно не было (с начала 70-х). Сколько себя помню очереди были всегда. В 70-е народ все равно толпился, но в залах магазинов, внутри. В 80-е - хвосты уходили на полкилометра. Денатурат и политуру, а также знаменитый "Тройной",  тоже не от поиска новых вкусовых ощущений пили.

 Вот уж хороший пример дефицита, о котором совершенно не стоит жалеть!

----------


## Scorpio

Теперь, как я и обещал, небольшой вечер воспоминаний по заявкам радиослушателей.  :: 
Сначала немного о себе: мне 37 лет, всю жизнь прожил в Москве, закончил школу в 1987. Когда началась перестройка, мне было 15, когда кончился Советский Союз — 21. Так что, все, о чем я говорю, основывается только на воспоминаниях и личном опыте. Семья была более чем обычной, мама — обыкновенная совслужащая, отец — переводчик (техническая документация и худ. литература). Ну, правда, семья была интеллигентная и непьющая. Специально для mishau: к Госплану, Госснабу, Совмину и Политбюро ЦК КПСС наша семья никакого отношения не имела. Кстати, жду, когда он поделится аналогичной информацией о себе, чтобы можно было судить о достоверности его источников информации. *До перестройки.* Перечисленных выше ужасов голодной жизни я как-то не припомню. Несмотря на красочно описанный тотальный всеобщий дефицит, наша семья почему-то не испытывала принципиальных проблем с покупкой еды в магазинах. Как я уже писал, ближайший крупный Универсам находился за две автобусных остановки от нас. Напоминаю, что это расшифровывается как «Универсальный магазин самообслуживания», а в 1970-е такими магазинами застроили всю Москву. По логике моего оппонента, очевидно, это исключительно чтобы побольше покупателей напугать пустыми прилавками. Вообще, были магазины и поближе, просто в Универсаме ассортимент был больше. Вспоминаются ломящиеся от продуктов полки, довольно длинные очереди к кассам и доверху загруженные тележки покупателей. Как я помню, в магазине были отделы мясной и рыбный (все это, в основном, было мороженое), также как и молочный, фруктовый и овощной (причем точно помню, что последних было несколько — корнеплоды продавались отдельно). Котлетный фарш в продаже был, всякие мясные полуфабрикаты. Птица тоже была, например, мороженые куры. Яйца продавались в стандартных упаковках по 10 шт. из гофрированного картона. Еще помню батареи самых разных консервов (впрочем, консервы, вообще, имелись повсюду). Из молочных продуктов помню молоко разной жирности, а также кефир и ряженку. Все это в основном было в стеклянных бутылях с крышечками из разноцветной фольги: у кефира — зеленая, а у ряженки — розовая, кажется. Современная картонная упаковка (типа «ТетраПак») появилась позже, уже после Олимпиады. А вот еще помните молоко в треугольных картонных пакетах-пирамидках? Впрочем, независимо от упаковки, дефицита молочных продуктов не было, так же как и сливочного масла (обычно, в простой бумажной обертке) и сметаны. Вот насчет масла mishau действительно угадал: кроме обычного масла в продаже встречалось соленое (я его не любил), а еще бывало масло селедочное и икорное (впрочем, эти бывали реже). Кстати, в советское время народ четко разделял понятия «масло» и «маргарин» (растительное масло обычно употреблялось разве чтобы жарить на нем что-то). Ну, про плавленые сырки («Дружба», «Янтарь», «Коралл») не помнит только склеротик, тем более, что они и сейчас продаются (впрочем, в продаже еще была и финская «Виола»). Также, не припомню дефицита пельменей «Останкинских», как и макарон. Последние, помню, выпускались в таких длинных прямоугольных картонных коробках (т.к. современных полиэтиленовых упаковок еще не было). Еще вспоминаются готовые обеды, запечатанные в плотную фольгу. По сути, они были ничуть не хуже всяких современных «обедов быстрого приготовления», разве что рассчитаны на разогрев в духовках (вместо микроволновок). Однако (в отличие от нынешних времен) замученные режимом советские покупатели их как-то не очень брали (предпочитая еду домашнего приготовления) — они в основном валялись на прилавках. Финского сервелата, да, в свободной продаже не было — в отличие от наших колбас («Докторской», «Любительской», ливерной, всяких копченых и полукопченых). Еще помню разные соки в здоровенных пятилитровых (!) банках. А были еще, если кто помнит, такие соковые автоматы с перевернутыми коническими стеклянными конусами, заполненными соками. В хлебобулочном отделе, помню, кроме собственно хлеба (черного, белого, бородинского) еще имелась всякая выпечка: замечательные рогалики из слоеного теста (вот их почему-то давно не выпускают, а жаль), печенье «Юбилейное» (и обычное, и шоколадное, в бумажной упаковке и в полиэтиленовых пакетах) и разные пряники. Позже, практически с началом перестройки, в Москве начали печь длинные мягкие французские батоны (вот за ними бывали очереди — это была такая экзотика!). Были, кстати, замечательные сладкие бисквиты (такие желтые внутри с коричневой корочкой) — безумно жаль, что они куда-то сгинули в новые времена. Были соевые конфеты-батончики «Рот-фронт» (вот они выпускаются и сегодня, чему я очень рад). Шоколад был самый разный, в основном горький. А вот интересно, помнит ли кто-нибудь такой яблочный мармелад в плоских картонных коробочках, очень похожих на школьные пеналы? Я вот помню. Потом, еще консервированная сгущенка, такие же кофе и какао с молоком. Ну, еще помню кондитерский отдел, где обычно имелось 4—5 видов различных кремовых тортов с разноцветными цукатами. Тему винно-водочных продуктов раскрыть не берусь, т.к. наша семья, как я уже сказал, ими не увлекалась. Но подозреваю, что с этим тоже все было нормально.  :: 
Еще раз: описываю ассортимент обычного московского Универсама. Если интересно, вот его точные координаты: угол улиц Фестивальной и Лавочкина (там, кажется, сейчас «Седьмой континент»). И все перечисленное выше никак не относилось к категории дефицита, т.к. устойчиво продавалось изо дня в день вплоть до самого угара перестройки. А дефицитом были: тот самый импортный сервелат, очень хорошие конфеты (типа «Белочка» или «Мишка на севере»), некоторые фрукты (типа грейпфрутов или бананов), осетрина, крабы, ну и, разумеется, икра красная и черная. Глазированные сырки и шоколадное масло бывали не каждый день (но бывали). Некоторые торты, например «Киевский», «Пражский» или «Птичье молоко» можно было купить в основном в центре. Вот ананасов (а также манго, папайи и других экзотических фруктов) в продаже действительно не было.
Думаю, что тему кошмарной голодной жизни простых советских трудящихся я раскрыл.
Затем, если помните, наступила перестройка. Об этом — в следующем посте, чуть позже.

----------


## Cocos

*Scorpio*, когда вся Москва голодала под гнётом проклятого социализма, вы обжирались таки-иимии деликатесами! Да вы, батенька, буржуй!   ::  
Шутка.   ::  
В Москве, действительно, была и Pepsy и Fanta, и молоко в треугольниках и пакетах, только, наверное, ещё не тетрапак. И мороженное и колбаса любого вида. 
А на периферии нет. В моём городе всегда было молоко в бутылках, с такими же крышками, как ты говоришь. По их цвету, обычно, можно было определить, что в них. У молока были белые крышки, у кефира зелёные, если я не ошибаюсь. Также на них штамповали дату изготовления, что было важно, т.к. через день оно уже скисало.  ::  
Топлёное молоко коричневого цвета у нас продавалось в маленьких бутылочках, как для детского питания с мерными делениями. И ведь их можно было сдать по вполне достойной цене. Особенно, если этих бутылок накопилась целая куча. По-моему, было даже два типа бутылок для молока.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> *Scorpio*, когда вся Москва голодала под гнётом проклятого социализма, вы обжирались таки-иимии деликатесами! Да вы, батенька, буржуй!   
> Шутка.

 Таких "буржуев", как наша семья, в Москве было миллионов восемь.  ::    

> В Москве, действительно, была и Pepsy и Fanta, и молоко в треугольниках и пакетах, только, наверное, ещё не тетрапак. И мороженное и колбаса любого вида. В моём городе всегда было молоко в бутылках, с такими же крышками, как ты говоришь. По их цвету, обычно, можно было определить, что в них. У молока были белые крышки, у кефира зелёные, если я не ошибаюсь. Также на них штамповали дату изготовления, что было важно, т.к. через день оно уже скисало.  
> Топлёное молоко коричневого цвета у нас продавалось в маленьких бутылочках, как для детского питания с мерными делениями. И ведь их можно было сдать по вполне достойной цене. Особенно, если этих бутылок накопилась целая куча. По-моему, было даже два типа бутылок для молока.

 Ну, если любое молоко держать летом на жаре, оно весьма быстро скиснет.  :: 
А вы жили в каком городе? И что там было помимо молока и кефира?

----------


## Cocos

Я жил и живу в Улан-Удэ.   ::  
Я точно и не помню, в каком году перестройки я бывал в Москве. И даже уже и не вспомню, что именно продавали в нашем городе в то время. Помню мороженное, сливочное и молочное, кирпичиками в бумажной упаковке, производства местного молокозавода, сливочное масло и маргарин в таких же упаковках. Иностранщины тогда ещё не было, если не считать венгерский портвейн моего папаши в забавных бутылках, которые не принимали.   ::  
И ещё интересное наблюдение: по дороге в Москву, в поезде вовсю торговали газировками, которых в нашем городе сроду не было. "Южанкой", "Буратино", "Тархуном" и т.д. И даже сервелатом и жареными цыплятами. Жрачки было полно! В тамбурах всю дорогу бутыли пустые катались! А вот по дороге из Москвы, как ни странно, в поезде вообще нифига не было, давали какие-то скудные сублимированные пайки с чаем, была только клюква в сахаре в таких квадратных картонных упаковках, размером с пачку Беломора: редкостная гадость!   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ... Помню мороженное, сливочное и молочное, кирпичиками в бумажной упаковке, производства местного молокозавода, ... клюква в сахаре в таких квадратных картонных упаковках, размером с пачку Беломора: редкостная гадость!

 Я не могу понять, почему в других местах не могут делать такое же вкусное сливочное мороженое, которое продавалось (продаётся?) в Москве возле станций метро.  И клюква в тоненькой сахарной скорлупке мне очень нравилась.

----------


## mishau_

> Две бутылки на человека -- в рассчете на какой срок?

 Один месяц. 
Торт "Прага" не имел ничего общего с тем тортом, что реально предлагал ресторан Прага. "Птичье молоко" можно было достать, например, на Аэровокзале (м. Аэропорт), отстояв длинную очередь.  Просто так он на прилавках никогда не валялся, в отличие от той ненастоящей "Праги". 
scorpio, если вы жили в тех краях, то наверняка помните две недостроенные сиреневые башни на Смольной улице - типичный высотный долгострой советских времен - в стране не было материалов. 
Прежде чем хаять Гайдара: 
К 1991 г. дефицит приобрел масштабы, невиданные со времен Второй мировой войны. Практически на все основные товары были введены талоны - даже в Москве. Появились очереди за хлебом, начались 'табачные бунты'. По данным общенационального опроса, проводившегося в апреле, масло в государственных магазинах удалось купить лишь 8% респондентов, яйца - 17%, молоко - 23%, муку и крупы - 6%.[1] Почти половина опрошенных заявила: 'В магазинах нет ничего'.[2] 
1. Irina Starodubrovskaya and Vladimir Mau, Velikie revolutsii on Kromvelya do Putina [The Great Revolutions from Cromwell to Putin] (Moscow: Vagrius, 2001), 168, table 5.1.
2. Ibid.

----------


## Cocos

> Я не могу понять, почему в других местах не могут делать такое же вкусное сливочное мороженое, которое продавалось (продаётся?) в Москве возле станций метро.  И клюква в тоненькой сахарной скорлупке мне очень нравилась.

 Ну, у каждого завода своя рецептура, которую не афишируют.   ::   К тому же, в нашем городе ещё во времена социализма было маленькое, но популярное кафе, специализирующееся в основном на мороженном и молочных коктейлях. Мороженное там ели из металлических бокалов, маленькими ложечками, политое мёдом или вареньем, и посыпанное толчёным грецким орехом.  ::  
К сожалению, при демократии оно накрылось. 
А та клюква, я бы не сказал, что была в тоненькой сахарной скорлупке. Скорее в толстенной скорлупе из сахарной пудры, об которую можно было запросто сломать зубы.   ::   Её никто и не брал, хоть и проводники её предлагали.

----------


## mishau_

> Я не могу понять, почему в других местах не могут делать такое же вкусное сливочное мороженое, которое продавалось (продаётся?) в Москве возле станций метро.

 Продается разве только в районе Кузнецкого моста, по традиции от Детского мира.  Те самый детскомимировские вафельные стаканчики. Похоже традиция сохранилась, и вроде по качеству мороженное не изменилось. Но это только там. По закону "О боязни террористов" в радиусе 25 м. от метро сейчас вообще запрещено торговать, за исключением роспечати.  И даже при этом, у метро в основном сейчас кавказцы с монгольцами торгуют шаурмой да чебуреками.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  
> Две бутылки на человека -- в рассчете на какой срок?   Один месяц.

 Мне бы этого хватило за глаза.  ::    

> Торт "Прага" не имел ничего общего с тем тортом, что реально предлагал ресторан Прага. "Птичье молоко" можно было достать, например, на Аэровокзале (м. Аэропорт), отстояв длинную очередь.  Просто так он на прилавках никогда не валялся, в отличие от той ненастоящей "Праги".

 Ну да, торты тоже были разного качества. И "Прага", и "Птичье молоко" -- были настоящие, и были имитации. Но последние, конечно, были распространены шире, и куда дешевле. А что, сейчас как-то по другому? Попробуйте найти настоящее "Птичье молоко", с настоящим суфле и шоколадом. (А когда найдете, деньги тоже придется выкладывать настоящие.  ::    

> scorpio, если вы жили в тех краях, то наверняка помните две недостроенные сиреневые башни на Смольной улице - типичный высотный долгострой советских времен - в стране не было материалов.

 Это те, которые напротив церкви?
Я их прекрасно помню, только на моей памяти они всегда были достроенными.  :: 
Еще помню много домов-башен практически такого же типа -- только не с сиреневой, а с голубовато-зеленой облицовкой. Таких домов в районе Фестивальной понастроили много, они считались престижными. По-моему, все квартиры там были кооперативными, первый этаж был нежилой и в холле даже сидели консьержки (хотя они тогда так не назывались). И вот что интересно: все эти дома были вполне достроенными, несмотря на отсутствие в стране материалов.  ::    

> Прежде чем хаять Гайдара: 
> К 1991 г. дефицит приобрел масштабы, невиданные со времен Второй мировой войны. Практически на все основные товары были введены талоны - даже в Москве. Появились очереди за хлебом, начались 'табачные бунты'. По данным общенационального опроса, проводившегося в апреле, масло в государственных магазинах удалось купить лишь 8% респондентов, яйца - 17%, молоко - 23%, муку и крупы - 6%.[1] Почти половина опрошенных заявила: 'В магазинах нет ничего'.[2] 
> 1. Irina Starodubrovskaya and Vladimir Mau, Velikie revolutsii on Kromvelya do Putina [The Great Revolutions from Cromwell to Putin] (Moscow: Vagrius, 2001), 168, table 5.1.
> 2. Ibid.

 [/quote] 
Прежде чем защищать Гайдара: напомню, что к 1991 году страна уже фактически два года жила в режиме двоевластия. Партийные органы уже мало что контролировали, кроме силовых структур (да и те -- достаточно плохо). В РСФСР уже правил Ельцин, в Москве -- Попов, в Питере -- Собчак. И после этого меня нисколько не удивляет, что:   

> К 1991 г. дефицит приобрел масштабы, невиданные со времен Второй мировой войны.

----------


## Scorpio

Продолжим вечер воспоминаний. Итак, наступила перестройка...
Вот точно помню, что исчезать из продажи продукты начали не сразу, а прямо пропорционально внедрению в жизнь рыночных отношений. Т.е. чем больше рыночных отношений было в жизни, тем меньше продуктов присутствовало в магазинах.  ::  Впрочем, этого следовало ожидать.
Например, об общепите. Если кто помнит, в Москве было много маленьких столовок типа "стекляшка". Кормили там, конечно, весьма убого, это вам не коммерческие рестораны. Зато цены были, можно сказать, символические. Помню например, такое заведение недалеко от метро «Войковская», на ул. Космодемьянских. Около года (1989—1990) часто обедал там, потому что работал неподалеку. Как видите, не умер.  :: 
Но вот годом позже (1990—1991) пришлось поработать в самом центре Москвы, недалеко от Кремля. Я и многие коллеги по работе ходили в небольшое, но очень приятное заведение недалеко от кинотеатра «Ударник». Помню, что там подавали всякие пирожки и выпечку (всякие треугольнички с мясом и картофелем, типа «самса», и пр. в том же духе). Наверное, кафе было не чисто коммерческое, но и не совсем государственное -- там было подороже, но и цены были приемлимые, при моей (скромной) зарплате обедать там не напрягало.
Еще вспоминается маленькая булочная у метро «Речной вокзал». Там был кондитерский отдел и нечто вроде небольшого кафе со столиками. Ассортимент был небогатый, в основном, помню, калорийные булки с кофе. Типичный советский кофе из кофейного автомата — очень сладкий такой, больше сгущенки, чем кофе. Но мне нравилось.  ::  Причем стоил завтрак (из стакана такого кофе + 1-2 булки-калорийки с орешками) совершенные гроши. И до самых гайдаровских времен там можно было завтракать без проблем.
Еще помню пельменные. Например, у Трубной площади, или у метро «Сокол». Там тоже все было относительно съедобно, и при этом дешево. Пельмени никуда не исчезали.
А вот в магазинах продукты исчезать начали. Впервые в 1990-м — появились очереди за молоком, маслом и пр. Для людей это был шок.
Причем, что интересно: в магазинах были очереди за молочными продуктами, а вот всякие там кооперативы и ИЧП продавали у метро, например, булочки с творогом. Или вафли-трубочки с вареной сгущенкой (интересно, помнит ли кто-нибудь такое достижение перестроечного общепита)? Т.е. *у кооператоров с покупкой всего необходимого почему-то проблем не было*. Никаких.
Еще, если кто помнит, была сеть кафе «Минутка». Хотя их начали строить по Москве еще в начале 80-х, они как-то быстро прихватизировались, и перешли на коммерческие рельсы. И тоже как-то не было там никакого дефицита.

----------


## mishau_

> Один месяц.  
> Мне бы этого хватило за глаза.

 Если топтать в одно лицо, то возможно. Но бывают еще дни рождения и похороны. А еще можно угостить старых друзей и т.п.   

> Ну да, торты тоже были разного качества. И "Прага", и "Птичье молоко" -- были настоящие, и были имитации. Но последние, конечно, были распространены шире, и куда дешевле. А что, сейчас как-то по другому? Попробуйте найти настоящее "Птичье молоко", с настоящим суфле и шоколадом. (А когда найдете, деньги тоже придется выкладывать настоящие.

 Напомню, что сейчас не Гайдар, а Путин и гос. монополии.    

> Это те, которые напротив церкви?
> Я их прекрасно помню, только на моей памяти они всегда были достроенными.

 Да нет, я там долго лазил в этих развалинах, внутри, аж до 90-го года. А сами здания были окружены гигантскими трубами с человеческий рост. Да и еще один шедевр. Больница в Ховрино. Она недостроена до сих пор!   http://photofile.name/users/kaisinger/3131782/   

> Прежде чем защищать Гайдара: напомню, что к 1991 году страна уже фактически два года жила в режиме двоевластия. Партийные органы уже мало что контролировали, кроме силовых структур (да и те -- достаточно плохо). В РСФСР уже правил Ельцин, в Москве -- Попов, в Питере -- Собчак. И после этого меня нисколько не удивляет, что: 
> [quote:260vu1bu]К 1991 г. дефицит приобрел масштабы, невиданные со времен Второй мировой войны.

 [/quote:260vu1bu]
Ну а причем здесь Гайдар, если его назначили вытаскивать уже разваленную страну? Что я помню - когда пришел Гайдар, стало можно выезжать за границу, и пропали очереди, а на прилавках появились продукты, по качеству явно превосходящие те, что были в СССР, и те, что мы видим сейчас в эпоху путиномики. Кстати мэр Попов, как и Собчак были избраны в 91 году всенародным голосованием. Сайкин при этом проиграл.    

> Еще помню пельменные. Например, у Трубной площади, или у метро «Сокол». Там тоже все было относительно съедобно, и при этом дешево. Пельмени никуда не исчезали.

 А я помню (на Соколе), что хвосты очередей выходили от кассы аж к входу. Потому как я останавливался там по пути перекусить. А очереди я ненавидел, поэтому проходил за угол в сосисочную, где до 89 года еще можно было купить пару горячих сосисок из котятины.
Насчет дешево, я бы не сказал. Двойная порция пельменей - 72 копейки. Булочка - 3 копейки, кофе и творог или сметана - там на рубль набегало, рубль чтобы перекусить. 
Не знаю на счет Войковской, но раз зашел на Водном Стадионе в кафе "Онега", что возле метро. В борще я обнаружил половинку откусанной котлеты.  Больше я туда не ходил. 
Единственное, что я запомнил качественного - это чебуречные (33 копейки за пару чебуреков) и  блинные.  Но в чебуреках от года к году мяса становилось все меньше и меньше.

----------


## Bisquit

Самое плохое, что в начале девяностых в семье нечего было жрать. Все (даже носки!) по тплонам. Отвратное чувство, когда ты тонешь, а сделать ничего не можешь. 90-е, это когда кучу народа, который плаваит не умеет собрали у бассейна и говорят "На другом беоегу золото и алмазы, кто сумеет до них доплыть и забрать -все ваше". Проблема в том, что 90% недоплыли.

----------


## Scorpio

> Ну да, торты тоже были разного качества. И "Прага", и "Птичье молоко" -- были настоящие, и были имитации. Но последние, конечно, были распространены шире, и куда дешевле. А что, сейчас как-то по другому? Попробуйте найти настоящее "Птичье молоко", с настоящим суфле и шоколадом. (А когда найдете, деньги тоже придется выкладывать настоящие.    Напомню, что сейчас не Гайдар, а Путин и гос. монополии.

 Т.е. при Гайдаре торты "Птичье молоко" были исключительно высшего качества? А уверены?  ::    

> Это те, которые напротив церкви?
> Я их прекрасно помню, только на моей памяти они всегда были достроенными.    Да нет, я там долго лазил в этих развалинах, внутри, аж до 90-го года. А сами здания были окружены гигантскими трубами с человеческий рост.

 А я все-таки уточню: речь идет о башнях "Меридиан" на Смольной? Вот об этих?     

> Да и еще один шедевр. Больница в Ховрино. Она недостроена до сих пор!   http://photofile.name/users/kaisinger/3131782/

 Это, случайно, не новые корпуса той больницы, что в Грачевском парке?
Так ее, насколько помню, как раз при Гайдаре и перестали строить. Во всяком случае, на моей памяти, с начала "реформ" и по 1996, когда я уехал оттуда, строительство не продвинулось ни на миллиметр.   

> Ну а причем здесь Гайдар, если его назначили вытаскивать уже разваленную страну? Что я помню - когда пришел Гайдар, стало можно выезжать за границу, и пропали очереди, а на прилавках появились продукты, по качеству явно превосходящие те, что были в СССР, и те, что мы видим сейчас в эпоху путиномики.

 Да ну, хотите сказать, что до Гайдара выезжать за границу было нельзя?
У меня вот отец уезжал на пару лет в Германию работать в одной фирме. Уехал в 1989-90, а в августе 91-го, точно помню, уже был в Москве. 
Насчет того, что "пропали очереди" -- это точно. Кстати, в совестские времена, если б цены на продукты подняли бы в несколько раз, очереди тоже б пропали. Только вот почему-то в СССР заботились о повышении уровня жизни людей, а не об его снижении.
Ну, наконец, список замечательных продуктов, которые были при Гайдаре, но исчезли сейчас -- пожалуйста в студию. (Со спиртом "Ройал", кажется, мы уже разобрались, а еще?)   

> Кстати мэр Попов, как и Собчак были избраны в 91 году всенародным голосованием. Сайкин при этом проиграл.

 Ну, вины с людей, которые радостно голосовали за Попова, Собчака и Ельцина, я совершенно не снимаю. За что голосовали, то и получили.

----------


## Scorpio

> Самое плохое, что в начале девяностых в семье нечего было жрать. Все (даже носки!) по тплонам. Отвратное чувство, когда ты тонешь, а сделать ничего не можешь. 90-е, это когда кучу народа, который плаваит не умеет собрали у бассейна и говорят "На другом беоегу золото и алмазы, кто сумеет до них доплыть и забрать -все ваше". Проблема в том, что 90% недоплыли.

 Вполне согласен. Я только хочу добавить к аналогии, что умение плавать -- это, все-таки, небесполезное качество. А система, созданная в начале 90-х, стимулировала исключительно негативные качества: подлость, жестокость, беспринципность. 
P.S. У меня в посте выше хорошая опечатка: "в *совестские* времена". Удачно -- даже править не буду.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Т.е. при Гайдаре торты "Птичье молоко" были исключительно высшего качества? А уверены?

 Вот как хитро можно вильнуть в сторону. Я говорю про Путина - кругом сплошное палево. При Гайдаре все-таки так далеко не заходило. Хотя я кое что допускаю. Палево началось с кооперативов при Горбачеве. В стране жрать было нечего, кооператоры занимались подделками и продавали их с лотков. Народ гневался, думая, что это барыги раскупают дефицит и продают. Это было еще в 89-м. При Гайдаре появился импорт.      

> Да нет, я там долго лазил в этих развалинах, внутри, аж до 90-го года. А сами здания были окружены гигантскими трубами с человеческий рост. 
> А я все-таки уточню: речь идет о башнях "Меридиан" на Смольной? Вот об этих?

 Да-да! О них. Я думал это единственный такой долгострой высоток, потому что в районе где я жил, недостроенными были только пятиэтажки. Но больницу закончили строить в 85 кажется или даже в 80-м.     

> Да ну, хотите сказать, что до Гайдара выезжать за границу было нельзя?
> У меня вот отец уезжал на пару лет в Германию работать в одной фирме. Уехал в 1989-90, а в августе 91-го, точно помню, уже был в Москве.

 В ГДР, что ли? Ну, был в партии однозначно! А как насчет ФРГ?    

> Насчет того, что "пропали очереди" -- это точно. Кстати, в совестские времена, если б цены на продукты подняли бы в несколько раз, очереди тоже б пропали. Только вот почему-то в СССР заботились о повышении уровня жизни людей, а не об его снижении.
> Ну, наконец, список замечательных продуктов, которые были при Гайдаре, но исчезли сейчас -- пожалуйста в студию. (Со спиртом "Ройал", кажется, мы уже разобрались, а еще?)

 Все! Сейчас кругом одно палево. И вот наконец решили принять закон о молоке. Ну надо же!   

> Ну, вины с людей, которые радостно голосовали за Попова, Собчака и Ельцина, я совершенно не снимаю. За что голосовали, то и получили.

 Почему вины? Вы склонный обвинять большинство? Тогда не нужно в другой раз указывать, что большинство право сейчас, когда ругают правительство, а потом идут и голосуют за ЕР и Путина.    

> Только вот почему-то в СССР заботились о повышении уровня жизни людей, а не об его снижении.

 Это откуда? Из советских учебников по обществоведению?  Из года в год жизнь в стране ухудшалась! Это просто очевидно.

----------


## mishau_

> А система, созданная в начале 90-х, стимулировала исключительно негативные качества: подлость, жестокость, беспринципность.

 Эта система начала создаваться после 1917 года и была выпестована настолько, что в 90 это все хлынуло как блохи со сдохнувшей крысы под названием СССР. И последствия деградации общества мы видим до сих пор.

----------


## mishau_

> Самое плохое, что в начале девяностых в семье нечего было жрать.

 Я бы сказал в конце восьмидесятых. Память у нас короткая. Даты помним плохо. Вот я накопал документик.  *Талоны-заказы г. Вологды 1982 – 1992 гг.* 
В России в XX столетии перебои в снабжении населения продовольствием происходили довольно часто. По этой причине в стране неоднократно вводилась талонно-карточная система распределения. Условно время действия этой системы можно разделить на три основных периода: Гражданская война, Великая Отечественная война и послевоенная разруха, застой и перестройка. В данной статье рассматривается третий период в районе действия областного центра – г. Вологды.  *В конце 1982 г. областные власти вынуждены были признать «временные» проблемы в снабжении населения мясо-молочной продукцией.* В сентябре вологжане получили талоны на животное масло и колбасные изделия. В других городах и районах области, включая Вологодский район, талоны появились позднее. 
Весовые нормы на продукты в Вологде колебались от 200 до 500 граммов масла и от 300 до 600 граммов колбасы в месяц на человека.  *В конце 1988 г. были введены талоны на сахар и водку.* Сначала нормы на сахар были установлены в 1,5 кг, а в период летних заготовок до 2-х кг, но впоследствии нормы упали. 
Талоны на водку отоваривались из расчета – 2 бутылки на человека в месяц. Граждане до 18-летнего возраста талоны на водку не получали. В 1990 г. вологжанам были выданы талоны на «алкогольные напитки», по которым один раз в год можно было приобрести пять бутылок водки или десять вина. Водка, как известно, продукт повышенного спроса, поэтому вскоре появилось много фальшивых талонов, которыми промышляли в основном цыгане. Степень защиты от подделок была минимальная, к тому же реальной цены талон не имел, и привлечь к ответственности пойманного с поличным за продажу было нельзя. Поток фальшивок набирал серьезные обороты. Власти предпринимали попытки увеличить степень защиты талонов, и в первую очередь – водочных. С сентября 1990 г. водочные талоны печатаются в четыре цвета, а в 1991 г. форма их меняется чуть ли не ежемесячно. На обороте обязательна печать горсовета. Для того, чтобы сделать наказуемым факт продажи талонов, на них в 1991 г. появляется номинал – 1 коп. Однако положить конец нарушениям смогло лишь последующее наличие продуктов в свободной продаже. 
Водяных знаков талоны не имели. Цвет их определялся наличием фоновой сетки, наносимой цветной краской, меняющейся ежемесячно или поквартально. Бумага на изготовление талонов шла разного качества, часто желтоватого, сероватого или зеленоватого оттенка, в результате чего наносимая краска имела неожиданный эффект и определить однозначно цвет талонов сложно. Неоднократно менялся рисунок фоновой сетки.  *Со временем перечень дефицитных товаров увеличивается. В 1989 г. выданы квартальные талоны на мыло и синтетические моющие средства.* 
Официально с октября (а фактически с ноября) 1990 г. введены талоны на растительное масло, яйца, крупу и макароны, а также на табачные изделия. Нормы отпуска продуктов ежемесячно печатались в городской прессе. 
С января 1991 г. талоны выпускаются блоками, месячные и квартальные отдельно. В блоках присутствуют талоны, на которых вместо привычного наименования продукта обозначен номер заказа (1, 2, 3 и т. д.). По ним можно было приобрести мясные, кондитерские и др. продукты. Некоторые номера заказов так и не были использованы. В блоках присутствовали также талоны на чай, соль, спички. Водочные и табачные талоны печатались отдельно.  *К 1992 г. наблюдается заметное улучшение в снабжении населения продовольствием* (Напомню, Гайдар был назначен и.о. Премьера в июне 92). Водка продается по паспортам в прикрепленных по месту жительства магазинах. Быстро растет сеть свободной торговли, разнице в цене продуктов по талонам и коммерческой заметно сокращается. Уменьшается и перечень талонной торговли. Последний блок талонов: апрель и II квартал 1992 г. выпущен на одном листе. *Большинство талонов этого блока уже не были востребованы – в магазинах появились продукты.* 
Вот это совпадает с тем, что помню я. Правда не в Вологде, а в Москве. Так причем тут Гайдар и начало 90-х?  http://www.bonistikaweb.ru/VOLOGODSKIY/ ... skiy-2.htm

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Т.е. при Гайдаре торты "Птичье молоко" были исключительно высшего качества? А уверены?    Вот как хитро можно вильнуть в сторону. Я говорю про Путина - кругом сплошное палево. При Гайдаре все-таки так далеко не заходило. Хотя я кое что допускаю. Палево началось с кооперативов при Горбачеве. В стране жрать было нечего, кооператоры занимались подделками и продавали их с лотков. Народ гневался, думая, что это барыги раскупают дефицит и продают. Это было еще в 89-м. При Гайдаре появился импорт.

 Виляете в сторону -- вы. Разговор у нас о Гайдаре. При чем тут Горбачев и Путин?
И где вы видите "сплошное палево"? В магазинах, в которые я захожу, вижу нормальный алкоголь (который, впрочем, как-то не покупаю). А при Гайдаре появилось импортное палево, это да. ("Ударим прогрессивным западным СПИДом по отсталому отечественному трипперу!"  ::  )   

> Да-да! О них. Я думал это единственный такой долгострой высоток, потому что в районе где я жил, недостроенными были только пятиэтажки. Но больницу закончили строить в 85 кажется или даже в 80-м.

 Определились бы хоть с грачевской больницей. Так ее достроили в 85-ом или не достроили до сих пор? Одно другое исключает.  :: 
(По моим воспоминаниям, ближе к истине второе. Хотя в районе ст. Ховрино и Грачевки я давно не бывал.)   

> [quote:3glonyrx]
> Да ну, хотите сказать, что до Гайдара выезжать за границу было нельзя?
> У меня вот отец уезжал на пару лет в Германию работать в одной фирме. Уехал в 1989-90, а в августе 91-го, точно помню, уже был в Москве.

 В ГДР, что ли? Ну, был в партии однозначно! А как насчет ФРГ?[/quote:3glonyrx] 
Здесь вы попали пальцем в небо, причем, заметим, неоднократно.  ::  
- Из моих родителей никто не был в партии! (Кстати, выше я про это вроде писал.) Из нашей семьи самым партийным был я (сначала пионером, потом комсомольцем)  :: . 
- Вот именно, что не в ГДР, а в ФРГ, где до этого мой отец ни разу в жизни не был. А в 1989-90 году появилась реальная возможность туда поехать, не дожидаясь Гайдара. 
- А вот в ГДР был, причем не раз. И не только там: побывал практически во всех странах СЭВ (исключая Югославию, с которой отношения у нас были не очень, и восточную экзотику типа Вьетнама). И не только отец: вместе с ним и я с мамой там побывали (в Чехословакии и ГДР). 
Но вот возможности поехать в капстрану у отца до Горбачева не было. Кстати, это одна из серьезнейших его претензий к советской власти.  ::    

> [quote:3glonyrx]Насчет того, что "пропали очереди" -- это точно. Кстати, в совестские времена, если б цены на продукты подняли бы в несколько раз, очереди тоже б пропали. Только вот почему-то в СССР заботились о повышении уровня жизни людей, а не об его снижении.
> Ну, наконец, список замечательных продуктов, которые были при Гайдаре, но исчезли сейчас -- пожалуйста в студию. (Со спиртом "Ройал", кажется, мы уже разобрались, а еще?)

 Все! Сейчас кругом одно палево. И вот наконец решили принять закон о молоке. Ну надо же![/quote:3glonyrx] 
Ну что тут скажешь -- про палево см. выше. А молоко тут при чем?
(Чего доброго, от этой дискуссии скоро сам начну пить -- хотя бы, чтоб быть в теме.  ::    

> [quote:3glonyrx]Ну, вины с людей, которые радостно голосовали за Попова, Собчака и Ельцина, я совершенно не снимаю. За что голосовали, то и получили.

 Почему вины? Вы склонный обвинять большинство?[/quote:3glonyrx] 
В данном случае, я есть склонный обвинять большинство. Оно часто бывает неправо.   

> Тогда не нужно в другой раз указывать, что большинство право сейчас, когда ругают правительство, а потом идут и голосуют за ЕР и Путина.

 Все-таки, что то у вас с логикой, как бы это помягче сказать...
Еще раз: в 1990-м году, когда большинство помогало придти к власти "демократическим силам", оно было неправо. А сейчас -- большинство отчасти право, хотя бы потому, что не пускает к власти идейных наследников этих самых "демократических сил".
Люди учатся на своих ошибках... для вас это новость?   

> [quote:3glonyrx]Только вот почему-то в СССР заботились о повышении уровня жизни людей, а не об его снижении.

 Это откуда? Из советских учебников по обществоведению?  Из года в год жизнь в стране ухудшалась! Это просто очевидно.[/quote:3glonyrx] 
Просто вспоминаю, сколько тогда в стране было построено: жилых домов, магазинов, детских садов, школ, поликлиник и больниц... ну, список можно продолжать, вообще-то.
Так что мне как-то не очевидно, что "из года в год жизнь ухудшалась". Мой личный опыт говорит совершенно обратное.

----------


## Crocodile

> Simple question: What do you think of Putin?

 So, zolotojrebenok, after 6 pages of discussion, did you get your answer?   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by zolotojrebenok  Simple question: What do you think of Putin?   So, zolotojrebenok, after 6 pages of discussion, did you get your answer?

 Got a lot of different answers, I guess.  ::

----------


## mishau_

scorpio от того что нечего возразить стали цепляться к словам. Мне с вами скучно.  Говорите явно о том, чего не знаете.  И цепляетесь к моим опечаткам при этом. Я замечу, что "закончили строить" не означает "достроили" и если больницу закончили строить в 85-м, это не значит что она была достроена полностью. Если вам это не нравится, то читайте "бросили строить". Вы очень невнимательны, к мысли, но внимательны к опечаткам, потому что, как мне кажется, склонны слушать и читать только самого себя. И разговор у нас, главным образом не о Гайдаре, а о Путине.   

> Все-таки, что то у вас с логикой, как бы это помягче сказать...
> Еще раз: в 1990-м году, когда большинство помогало придти к власти "демократическим силам", оно было неправо. А сейчас -- большинство отчасти право, хотя бы потому, что не пускает к власти идейных наследников этих самых "демократических сил".
> Люди учатся на своих ошибках... для вас это новость?

 scorpio, что вы понимаете в логике? С чего вы решили, что общество ошибалось тогда, а не сейчас? А может общество ошиболсь в 17 году, когда стало уничтодать церкви и расстреливать попов? Попов, которые сейчас потрясая бородами, пытаются влезть в управление государством, чтобы пососать из госкормушки, а попутно учить нас, как нам жить. И почему вы решили, что общество исправляет ошибку именно таким способом, голосуя за Пу? Может быть общество просто не созрело для демократии и берет передышку. Откуда вам знать-то? Обществоведы затрудняются ответить, как это такая православная страна, а на первом месте в мире по числу брошенных детей. И это общество, которое гадит у себя под окнами и хамит друг другу на улице, оно право?   

> Ну что тут скажешь -- про палево см. выше. А молоко тут при чем?

 А при том, что по вилом молока сейчас продают всякое дерьмо - это несомненно достижение Утипутина.    

> Просто вспоминаю, сколько тогда в стране было построено: жилых домов, магазинов, детских садов, школ, поликлиник и больниц... ну, список можно продолжать, вообще-то.
> Так что мне как-то не очевидно, что "из года в год жизнь ухудшалась". Мой личный опыт говорит совершенно обратное.

 Да ничего не было построено. Недостроенная больница и две высотки в вашем же районе вас не убеждают. Скажите сколько новых школ и поликлиник было построено  в вашем районе за период 80-90? А если уж сравнить ельцинским периодом, то это вообще ничто. Начиная с Гайдара магазины стали появились на каждом углу. Кафе и рестораны. Частные поликлиники. Про жилые дома  лучше помолчать. Почти все  недострои были достроены, аварийные дома снесены и на их месте появились новые.  
А что касается заботы, что можно сказать следующее: талоны на продукты - лучшее проявление такой "заботы".  Советская власть - рекордсмен по уничтожению русских, по уничтожению православных священников, по уничтожению церквей и храмов. Это и есть забота о людях. 
Ну что ж, смотрите как выглядели русские дети после заботы о них советской власти. Фотографии из архивов Ф.Нансена, в то время возглавлявшего комитет Международного Красного креста, который оказывал помощь голодающим в советской России. Заметьте, Нансен был человеком к советской власти лояльно настроенным, антисоветской пропагандой он и близко не занимался (скорее наоборот). 
[img](Ушло)[/img]

----------


## Crocodile

> Советская власть - рекордсмен по уничтожению русских, по уничтожению православных священников, по уничтожению церквей и храмов.

 Уважаемый, mishau_. Советская власть - рекордсмен по уничтожению не только русских, но и вообще людей. Кажется, сегодня это считается общим местом. По крайней мере, по поводу голодомора на Украине Российское правительство и представители "прогрессивной интеллигенции" выразились в общих чертах именно так. Не стоит приводить шокирующих фотографий для подтверждения "своей" правды. Поскольку это действует на подсознание - это как минимум "политтехнология", а как максимум "промывание мозгов". Давайте искать доводы в сфере сознания, договорились?

----------


## Ramil

Кстати, "рекордсменом", всё-таки, является Пол Пот.

----------


## Lampada

"*Высказывания Путина стали афоризмами !!!*  
Запись от Trevormen размещена 07.05.2008 в 11:17 
Обновил(-а) Trevormen 07.05.2008 в 11:30  
Владимир Путин, уходящий 7 мая с поста президента России после восьми лет руководства страной, запомнился своими многочисленными высказываниями.  *Мочить в сортире* 
"Российские самолеты наносят и будут наносить удары в Чечне исключительно по базам террористов, и это будет продолжаться, где бы террористы ни находились. ...Мы будем преследовать террористов везде, в аэропорту - в аэропорту. Значит, вы уж меня извините, в туалете поймаем, мы и в сортире их замочим, в конце концов. Все, вопрос закрыт окончательно", - сказал он в сентябре 1999 года, еще будучи премьер-министром страны.  _Утонула_ 
На вопрос ведущего телеканала Си-эн-эн Ларри Кинга в сентябре 2000 года, что случилось с российской подлодкой "Курск", Путин коротко сказал: "Она утонула".  _Снег будет_ 
"На побережье вы можете наслаждаться прекрасным весенним днем, в то время как в горах - настоящая зима. Я там катался на лыжах шесть или семь недель назад, и я знаю - настоящий снег гарантирован", - сказал Путин, выступая в июле 2007 года на официальной презентации Сочи в Гватемале в качестве кандидата на проведение зимней Олимпиады в 2014 году.  *Раб на галерах* 
"Мне не стыдно перед гражданами, которые голосовали за меня дважды, избирая на пост президента Российской Федерации. Все эти восемь лет я пахал, как раб на галерах, с утра до ночи, и делал это с полной отдачей сил", - сказал Путин в феврале 2008 года на "большой" пресс-конференции в Кремле.  *Сюда смотреть* 
"Сюда нужно смотреть! И слушать, что я говорю! А если неинтересно, то пожалуйста..." - заявил президент, обращаясь к болтавшим на заседании президиума Госсовета и Совета безопасности в ноябре 2003 года чиновникам.  _Обрезание_ 
"Если же вы готовы стать самым радикальным исламистом и готовы сделать себе обрезание, приглашаю вас в Москву. Я порекомендую сделать операцию таким образом, чтобы у вас уже ничего не выросло", - заявил Путин в ноябре 2002 года после саммита Россия-ЕС в ответ на заявление одного из журналистов о том, что Россия подавляет свободу в Чечне.  _Как швейцарские часы_ 
"Я бы хотел, чтобы правительство в Москве, региональные власти и федеральные органы власти в территориях РФ, как швейцарские часы, молотили, не переставая, вплоть до выборов и сразу после выборов, в период между мартом и маем 2008 года", - заявил он в сентябре прошлого года на встрече с участниками Международного дискуссионного клуба "Валдай" в Сочи.  *Еще и подслушивают* 
"В отношениях представителей прессы могу сказать так, как мы шутили, когда я работал совершенно в другой организации. Их прислали подглядывать, а они подслушивают. Некрасиво", - сказал он, отвечая на вопросы в ходе "прямой линии" с россиянами в октябре 2006 года про опубликование одного из его высказываний, которое не предназначалось для прессы.  *Бушу нелегко* 
"Начальников много, а конечное слово - за главой государства. Это, конечно, груз моральный нелегкий... Это касается главы любого государства - и маленького, и большого. А вы думаете, Бушу легко?" - риторически спросил он, отвечая на вопросы журналистов на "большой" пресс-конференции в феврале.  *Уши осла* 
"Мы не будем вести переговоры (со странами Балтии) на платформе каких-либо территориальных претензий. Не Пыталовский район они получат, а от мертвого осла уши", - сказал Путин на встрече с коллективом "Комсомольской правды" в мае 2005 года, говоря о претензиях Латвии на Пыталовский район.  *Жевать сопли* 
"Мы будем сопли жевать здесь годами? Мы уже сколько говорим на эту тему - с 99-го года? Почти ничего не происходит, только одни разговоры. Все это шуруют туда, не переставая, в огромных количествах. И ничего не сделано для того, чтобы стимулировать переработку на территории России. Я обращал внимание правительства на этот вопрос уже несколько раз, и все только разговоры. Я понимаю, с чем это связано, - и вы понимаете: это связано с лоббированием экспортеров. Они думают о своих экономических интересах, а вы должны думать об интересах российского народа", - сказал он в марте 2006 года на совещании с членами правительства.  *Вонючие "хрущевки"* 
"Проработайте вопрос об изменении стандартов строительства жилых домов, прежде всего жилых домов, для военнослужащих, и начнем с Дальнего Востока. Я обращаю на это ваше внимание и хочу, чтобы это было сделано быстро и достойно российского офицерства, чтобы люди наши перестали жить в этих вонючих "хрущевках", - сказал Путин в ноябре прошлого года на совещании с руководящим составом вооруженных сил.  *Белый карлик*  
"Лев Матвеевич по моей просьбе для меня и для моих коллег из числа постоянных членов Совета безопасности прочитал недавно серию лекций по проблемам зарождения Вселенной, по планетарным исследованиям, по исследованиям Солнца, взаимодействию Солнца, Земли и других планет. Очень интересно и полезно.... Лев Матвеевич рассказал много интересных вещей, в том числе что через семь миллиардов лет Солнце прекратит свое существование и превратится в какого-то белого карлика. Очень огорчает такая перспектива, хотя она и далекая", - признался он на заседании президиума Госсовета в Калуге по космосу в марте прошлого года.  _Половые признаки_ 
"Если бы у бабушки были определенные половые признаки, она была бы дедушкой. Политика не терпит сослагательного наклонения", - сказал он, отвечая на встрече в июне 2006 года с руководителями ведущих информационных агентств стран "восьмерки" на вопрос о возможности санкций против Ирана.  _За одно место_ 
"Все должны раз и навсегда для себя понять: надо исполнять закон всегда, а не только тогда, когда схватили за одно место", - сказал Путин в интервью итальянским СМИ в ноябре 2003 года, рассказывая про дело "ЮКОСа".  *Портреты на яйцах* 
В ответ на просьбу на пресс-конференции в июне 2002 года прокомментировать появившиеся портреты президента на пасхальных яйцах, он сказал: "На яйцах рисуют? Я не знаю, что там рисуют на яйцах, не видел".  *Последний секс* 
"Спрашивали, когда я начал заниматься сексом", - сказал Путин, рассказывая про интернет-конференцию в июле 2006 года. "Ну и когда?" - переспросили журналисты. "Не помню. А помню точно, когда это делал в последний раз. Могу определить с точностью до минуты", - ответил он.  *Прежде всего голова* 
"Думаю, что как минимум государственный деятель должен иметь голову. И, чтобы выстраивать межгосударственные отношения, нужно руководствоваться не эмоциями, а фундаментальными интересами своих стран", - сказал Путин в ответ на просьбу на "большой" пресс-конференции в феврале прокомментировать высказывание Хилари Клинтон, что у него нет души.  _Настоящий мужчина_ 
Отвечая в декабре 2004 года на пресс-конференции в Кремле на вопрос журналиста, есть ли проблемы со свободой слова в России, и где их больше, в столице или в регионах, Путин напомнил цитату из фильма: "В известном итальянском фильме есть такая фраза - "настоящий мужчина должен всегда пытаться, а настоящая женщина должна сопротивляться". Он предложил СМИ действовать в соответствии с этой фразой.  *Землю есть* 
На "большой" пресс-конференции в Кремле на вопрос российского журналиста о возможной и пугающей деноминации, Путин отрезал: "Да врут они все!". "Вы что хотите? Чтобы я землю ел из горшка с цветами и клялся на крови?" - ответил Путин на просьбу журналиста дать гарантии, что деноминации не будет.  *Размазали по бумажкам* 
"Что касается различных слухов по поводу моего денежного состояния, я смотрел некоторые бумажки на этот счет. Это просто болтовня, которую нечего просто обсуждать. Чушь", - сказал Путин на "большой" пресс-конференции, отвечая на вопрос корреспондента одного из западных агентств об источниках богатства президента РФ, которое журналист назвал самым большим в Европе. "Все выковыряли из носа и размазали по своим бумажкам", - добавил президент под смех зала. "  http://forum.rl-team.net/blog.php?b=20

----------


## mishau_

Мочить в сортире http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_PdYRZSW-I 
Обрезание http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-6ejE1KG8A 
Сидите и в носу ковыряете http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRpa9p6P ... re=related

----------


## mishau_

«Звездная» семья Анджелины Джоли и Брэда Питта уже сумела заработать 14 миллионов на фотографиях своих младенцев, подогрев и без того немалый интерес публики к этой паре. А тут отец семейства еще поддал жару, заявив, что его сын похож на российского премьер-министра Путина  http://news.mail.ru/society/1927655/ 
Не пойму, откуда такая популярность П. на Западе? Как звезда ток-шоу какая-то!

----------


## Leof

Ну, это ещё бабушка на двое разделила. Питт и Джоли получили деньги, которые газнтчки и телевизионщики возьмут у нас всякими окольными путями. Спрос как всегда оправдывает предложение. То есть, это не они заработали, а мы им заплатили.

----------

